# Popsugar Must Have July 2014 *SPOILERS*



## maenad25 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it crazy that I am already thinking ahead to next months' Popsugar box?  Because I am!  I really like the June box.  I think I will end up using everything it. Super relieved that I passed on the Special Edition box.  What are you hoping for in the July box?


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been thinking about July too! It would be fun if I could resist spoilers and actually be surprised when I open my July box....but I have no will power! So I'm hoping for a great smelling sunscreen, cute bobby pins, and maybe some make up brushes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm still REALLY wanting a midi ring!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2014)

subbing to keep updated if any codes are released  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 17, 2014)

I always start thinking about the following month as soon as I get my box LOL. PopSugar has been on a roll lately (at least for me) so I'm super excited to see what they have in store! I think we're due for a cute piece of jewelry!


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm hoping for a code, and some sunglasses!


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I always start thinking about the following month as soon as I get my box LOL. PopSugar has been on a roll lately (at least for me) so I'm super excited to see what they have in store! I think we're due for a cute piece of jewelry!


I agree with the jewelry! something fun and summery, and not from gorjana would be awesome lol


----------



## penny13 (Jun 18, 2014)

REFER5 is always an option for $5.00 off one month, which makes the $10.00 off three months code seem a little weak. Hopefully we'll see something more appealing come up in the next few weeks.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm all about pool and beachy things, and will love most things designed to keep my beverages cold, my body tanned but with sunscreen, LOVE the food items, don't want any kind of hat, headband or headwrap for wearing out of the house unless it is cute or helpful for wet hair. 

Totally not a Gorjana-wearing girl. I am really liking the really striking silver pieces from the Cate and Chloe box though- but some people apparently don't like them either. No one ever commented on my post about their subscription discount, which really does deliver really pretty pieces.

I don't need sunnies, as I bought about a dozen pair of various designer brands when LBB was going out of business, but if they were really luxe, I'd wear them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd love some swim goggles. Never have tried them for fear I'd look like a weirdo but the styles have finally started to look OK. 

How about a summer " flash" beauty kit, like the Benefit one- was it Cabana, that they offered a few summers ago? 
I really love it.  I'd love the smaller Naked basic palette, the only one I don't have.It seems to be an item from UD that they could get.. not a ton of love for it from what I can see. I guess after 3 full sized palettes, it's kind of anti-climactic to offer the basic one, which SHOULD have been their first one to hook people, then offer the more " Deluxe" sizes. 

"Too Faced" chocolate bar would also be great. I think they had the " Naturals" in a box while I wasn't subbed to anything, so probably not a close dupe this soon. 

I'd LOVE a discount code. coupon to one of the online Hammock stores. There are 2 or 3 nice e-stores. I " want one" and like the idea of a hammock in our yard near the pool, but not enough to pay full price for the really nice ones that don't dump you out when you yawn.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I need a great code please and thank you, popsugar! And then I will resubscribe to this month.


----------



## sldb (Jun 19, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Definitely on the look out for a code, although if one doesn't come along, I might end up not subscribing until people actually start getting their boxes.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't know what I want in July's box.  Seems things I might like or need, are kind of particular in size...like sunglasses.  I have high cheek bones, so most sunglasses don't fit me right/too big.  Unless they sent a classic aviator style with lenses that aren't too huge near the bottom.  

I'm okay with a hair clip or headband, as long as it isn't the kind that go all the way around your head-those never stay on my head.  

A luxe brand sparkly lavender, light pink or medium pink lip gloss would be fun.  I'm tired of hot pink and red.  

I doubt they'd ever put it in a box for women, but I'm curious about the salmon and Ahi tuna jerky I've been seeing more of lately.  Jerky tends to be something marketed towards men's boxes though, so I wont hold my breath.  I guess I'm just tired of all the sugar snacks.  The chips were different last month, but they were SO over seasoned I could only eat like 1/4 the bag.  

I just hope there is a good 10$ code again this time around.  If not I think I'll still swing for it, I've been pleased the last few months in a row.


----------



## RenoFab (Jun 20, 2014)

PEN

PITA CHIPS or something like OPEN NATURE FIG AND THYME CRACKERS (I'm thinking of chips or crackers that I can throw into a basket for a luxurious summer picnic with wine and cheese, etc)

HAIR TURBAN

SUNGLASSES

ANYTHING NEON!!!

CD OF GOOD SUMMER TUNES


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 20, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> PEN
> 
> PITA CHIPS or something like OPEN NATURE FIG AND THYME CRACKERS (I'm thinking of chips or crackers that I can throw into a basket for a luxurious summer picnic with wine and cheese, etc)
> 
> ...


Oh, good idea!  A nice pen would be cool.  Fig and thyme crackers sound delicious.  *come on Popsugar, somebody there come read this board!*


----------



## Queennie (Jun 21, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I don't know what I want in July's box.  Seems things I might like or need, are kind of particular in size...like sunglasses.  I have high cheek bones, so most sunglasses don't fit me right/too big.  Unless they sent a classic aviator style with lenses that aren't too huge near the bottom.
> 
> I'm okay with a hair clip or headband, as long as it isn't the kind that go all the way around your head-those never stay on my head.
> 
> ...


Agree to all of this too! Although I would love on of those all around headbands for the summer, or something to keep my hair up in the hot summer months for working out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 22, 2014)

Argh I just caved and tried to reactivate my sub to get the July box using the refer5 code and it said I'm getting a June box. WTF???!!!! I unchecked the waitlist box and everything! I emailed CS so they better fix this or I will be super annoyed. The June box was fine but there was nothing in there I would want 2 of.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 22, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Argh I just caved and tried to reactivate my sub to get the July box using the refer5 code and it said I'm getting a June box. WTF???!!!! I unchecked the waitlist box and everything! I emailed CS so they better fix this or I will be super annoyed. The June box was fine but there was nothing in there I would want 2 of.


Yep Popsugar will do that for you. When I first started Popsugar I got it for the Too Faced Palette, but I got the box from the month before! I emailed them asking if they shipped me the wrong one my mistake, but apparently not! I'm glad I got that box though, because I really loved it!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jun 22, 2014)

Any good codes yet?


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 22, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Argh I just caved and tried to reactivate my sub to get the July box using the refer5 code and it said I'm getting a June box. WTF???!!!! I unchecked the waitlist box and everything! I emailed CS so they better fix this or I will be super annoyed. The June box was fine but there was nothing in there I would want 2 of.


because june hasnt sold out yet it shows you will be getting junes box when you sign up I have been going back every day waiting for it to change so i could subscribe it has taken so long i decided to get the FFF box instead


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2014)

I am trying not to resub for July. I am almost 100 percent positive that I will be too weak, and I will cave...but I'm TRYING.

That said, if I do, I would like some sunglasses (though I too have high cheekbones, and I need fairly large frames to not look ridiculous).

I'm always up for pens! But, they need to be clickytop!

A translucent powder for setting, so necessary in the summer for me, and I"m running low on mine. 

Something for the skin with tea tree, aloe, etc. Soothing for all the various summer skin issues. A good toner, or facial mist. 

Cooling foot cream! And maybe a pedicure kit or something like that. 

A dvd of a cute movie.

A pretty colored liquid or gel eyeliner.

Maybe a gift voucher for some flip flops or something??


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 22, 2014)

I would luv to be introduced to a cute new Flip flops company.. Flip flops will always be in my life..a total must have!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm definitely waiting on a better code. They have had codes almost every month this year, so I have faith. If no codes show up, I'll wait for a spoiler/someone to get their box before I decide. They've been good lately but I have to really love the boxes to pay full price!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 23, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I would luv to be introduced to a cute new Flip flops company.. Flip flops will always be in my life..a total must have!!!


try kino sandals out of key west florida. they run about $15 a pair and they are all hand made leather very comfy


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> try kino sandals out of key west florida. they run about $15 a pair and they are all hand made leather very comfy


Will do...thanks so much!!!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 23, 2014)

the july box is finally available so now if you sign up u dont have to worry about getting June


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 23, 2014)

I would love to see a fun piece of jewelry. A midi ring would be great!   Maybe some type of a beverage?  A mix for a fancy drink like a margarita or some other SkinnyGirl type of drink?  How about a nice tote bag for the beach or travel?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 24, 2014)

I would love to see a really beautiful piece of jewelry, maybe in silver or white gold. I think we haven't had a truly nice piece in a monthly box since December? I don't count the wish necklace, since it's not meant to be kept after it falls off. I'm also hoping for a code or a good spoiler soon!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 24, 2014)

I would love if PopSugar would include a universal (usb) backup battery for cell phones. I used to have a phone with a removable back so I could just carry an extra charged battery with me, but now that I have an iPhone I can't do that anymore. It would be good for emergencies and convenient if I am away from a charging source for too long. I feel like the "tech" category is pretty much ignored so I would like to see a little more of it. Nice headphones would be appreciated too. Neither of these items are particularly "summery" though.

I would be thrilled if they could somehow send out the new Benefit Push Up liners this month. It's a long shot, but they have worked with Benefit before, so it's a possibility. I agree with those that have said they are hoping for jewelry. Just nothing too gaudy or tacky please! I really like when we get delicate/simple pieces. I would really like a ring from them at some point, but that would create sizing issues (unless we were allowed to select our sizes beforehand which would be a logistical nightmare).

I wonder if they could send us sparklers in the mail? Probably not, and we wouldn't get our boxes until after the 4th, but I like the idea!

Another idea: a setting spray, something along the lines of Urban Decay All Nighter. I think that would be a great item for summer since my makeup tends to melt off after a few hours.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 24, 2014)

kayess said:


> I would love if PopSugar would include a universal (usb) backup battery for cell phones. I used to have a phone with a removable back so I could just carry an extra charged battery with me, but now that I have an iPhone I can't do that anymore. It would be good for emergencies and convenient if I am away from a charging source for too long. I feel like the "tech" category is pretty much ignored so I would like to see a little more of it. Nice headphones would be appreciated too. Neither of these items are particularly "summery" though.
> 
> I would be thrilled if they could somehow send out the new Benefit Push Up liners this month. It's a long shot, but they have worked with Benefit before, so it's a possibility. I agree with those that have said they are hoping for jewelry. Just nothing too gaudy or tacky please! I really like when we get delicate/simple pieces. I would really like a ring from them at some point, but that would create sizing issues (unless we were allowed to select our sizes beforehand which would be a logistical nightmare).
> 
> ...


Love all these ideas. I vote you curate this month's box!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 24, 2014)

kayess said:


> I would love if PopSugar would include a universal (usb) backup battery for cell phones. I used to have a phone with a removable back so I could just carry an extra charged battery with me, but now that I have an iPhone I can't do that anymore. It would be good for emergencies and convenient if I am away from a charging source for too long. I feel like the "tech" category is pretty much ignored so I would like to see a little more of it. Nice headphones would be appreciated too. Neither of these items are particularly "summery" though.
> 
> I would be thrilled if they could somehow send out the new Benefit Push Up liners this month. It's a long shot, but they have worked with Benefit before, so it's a possibility. I agree with those that have said they are hoping for jewelry. Just nothing too gaudy or tacky please! I really like when we get delicate/simple pieces. I would really like a ring from them at some point, but that would create sizing issues (unless we were allowed to select our sizes beforehand which would be a logistical nightmare).
> 
> ...


Pretty sure this would be the PERFECT box! Love the battery phone charger idea especially!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 24, 2014)

kayess said:


> I feel like the "tech" category is pretty much ignored so I would like to see a little more of it.


That's because there's no tech category, just 'beauty, fashion, home, fitness, and food.' i hate that tech stuff seems to only be in men's boxes, as if women don't have phones or computers.

It's one of the reasons I was irritated with Birchbox. Women get 'Food' and men get 'Gadgets'. Because women don't have electronics and men don't eat, apparently.


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 24, 2014)

@Kayess  I have an iPhone and I use a Mophie.  It looks like a case around your phone but it is actually a backup battery. I love it!!!

Sparklers would be so cute! Not sure if they could send that in the mail, though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 24, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> That's because there's no tech category, just 'beauty, fashion, home, fitness, and food.' i hate that tech stuff seems to only be in men's boxes, as if women don't have phones or computers.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I was irritated with Birchbox. Women get 'Food' and men get 'Gadgets'. Because women don't have electronics and men don't eat, apparently.


It's really too bad, because if there was some tech representation, I'd be subscribed every month. Instead, I've only bought about half of the months I've known about POPSUGAR.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 25, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> That's because there's no tech category, just 'beauty, fashion, home, fitness, and food.' i hate that tech stuff seems to only be in men's boxes, as if women don't have phones or computers.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I was irritated with Birchbox. Women get 'Food' and men get 'Gadgets'. Because women don't have electronics and men don't eat, apparently.


I was pretty sure they labeled the silly microfiber screen wipe they sent out ages ago as a "tech" item when the box was much newer and they might have labeled the touchscreen gloves the same way. That's disappointing though; I guess I just imagined the category since it _SHOULD_ be there! To be fair, there really aren't that many tech items they can include that suit everyone's needs so it would hard to make it a regular addition.

Did anyone else get a shipment notification today?? I was extremely surprised to see it so early! The delivery estimate was originally listed as June 30 but has since shifted to July 8th. The strangest part is that it shipped from NY...I live in Washington (state) so I've never had a PS box ship from there. It is a whopping 3.8 lbs. I am intrigued!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow. Already? I have been getting this box since Jan 2013 and only missed one (the awful April 2013).  Also every LE one since then as well. I am either getting a little burnt out in general or maybe just this box.  Thinking I won't be getting it (unless a great code comes out and I cave). Curious to see what everyone gets.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 25, 2014)

3.8 ... we can probably count out a fitness ball or a book, so I have no idea what that could be.


----------



## phanne (Jun 25, 2014)

3.8 is also the exact same weight as the June Box.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

Eeek I'm nervous about the lack of coupon code this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they would just lower the price to $30 and call it a day lol


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jun 25, 2014)

kayess said:


> I was pretty sure they labeled the silly microfiber screen wipe they sent out ages ago as a "tech" item when the box was much newer and they might have labeled the touchscreen gloves the same way. That's disappointing though; I guess I just imagined the category since it _SHOULD_ be there! To be fair, there really aren't that many tech items they can include that suit everyone's needs so it would hard to make it a regular addition.
> 
> Did anyone else get a shipment notification today?? I was extremely surprised to see it so early! The delivery estimate was originally listed as June 30 but has since shifted to July 8th. The strangest part is that it shipped from NY...I live in Washington (state) so I've never had a PS box ship from there. It is a whopping 3.8 lbs. I am intrigued!


SERIOUSLY? I can't believe your box would ship from NY, when I live in NY and they insist on shipping from California or Kentucky!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe because there is no coupon code, it's going to be a super amazing totally quadruples it's value box? A girl can hope at least.... right?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2014)

I wonder if we'll see anything from Simple Skin Care in the July boxes:

http://blog.sfgate.com/chronstyle/2014/06/23/beauty-tuesday-inside-and-out-with-gilt-city-and-popsugar/


----------



## JenTX (Jun 25, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I wonder if we'll see anything from Simple Skin Care in the July boxes:
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/chronstyle/2014/06/23/beauty-tuesday-inside-and-out-with-gilt-city-and-popsugar/


It says the box value is over $100


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmmm.I wonder if that is actually referring to the July box. It would be great if it really were valued at over $100.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm so delighted to have found this thread! I kept looking for a July one, but must still be using the new site incorrectly.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Did someone say their July box shipped already? That's so weird. Don't we have until the end of the month to cancel before the next month if we want?

I've gotten sunglasses in all my other boxes, and none of them seem to fit me right, so I'm voting against those. I'm hoping for a nice outdoor serving pitcher, silver jewelry (maybe earrings, we never seem to get those), anything tech, anything fitness or healthful eating related (I need the motivation) would love flip flops, but they couldn't find ones that fit everyone, some lip product with spf, a wallet, gift card to the flower sub Bouqs.

Just random ideas I guess.....


----------



## pbpink (Jun 26, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I wonder if we'll see anything from Simple Skin Care in the July boxes:
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/chronstyle/2014/06/23/beauty-tuesday-inside-and-out-with-gilt-city-and-popsugar/


they also did a popsugar box for the aspen wine &amp; food fest, there is a pic of Curtis holding a small box under the popsugarmh account - they teamed up w/Amex


----------



## KayEss (Jun 26, 2014)

OH NO!! I just realized after reading through some of the comments--I got a second June box! False alarm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I accidentally ordered with the $10 off three month subscription coupon code a few days ago. I thought I hit apply but I must have hit "order now" instead because I got a confirmation screen after I clicked.

I was annoyed but I figured $10 off three months was better than nothing. I didn't even think about them sending me a second June box! Obviously they hadn't sold out yet so duh that's what they would do. I forgot they removed the box to opt into the waitlist. Ugh, I was already upset I accidentally ordered and now I am getting dupe boxes. I wish I had at least realized this in time to send it to someone else. Boo.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 26, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I wonder if we'll see anything from Simple Skin Care in the July boxes:
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/chronstyle/2014/06/23/beauty-tuesday-inside-and-out-with-gilt-city-and-popsugar/


Thanks for sharing! This makes me really curious. Maybe, like someone said earlier, this box is particularly stellar and that's why no coupon codes are floating around yet. I wouldn't mind an awesome box with a code though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> It says the box value is over $100





maenad25 said:


> Hmmm.I wonder if that is actually referring to the July box. It would be great if it really were valued at over $100.





QuixoticGirly said:


> Thanks for sharing! This makes me really curious. Maybe, like someone said earlier, this box is particularly stellar and that's why no coupon codes are floating around yet. I wouldn't mind an awesome box with a code though.


Looks like they gave them the May box and a bunch of Simple Skin Care samples.

http://veepeejay.com/2014/06/simple-skincare-kind-city-skin-tour.html

Still curious if we'll see Simple in the July or future boxes.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Jun 26, 2014)

Simple just came out with a new moisturizer a few months back called Ultra-Light Gel Moisturizer, I wonder if this will be an added extra since you can purchase it at most drug stores. Similar to when they included the Dial body wash a few months back....

I would like to see a piece of jewelry like an anklet or charm bracelet. A yoga mat would be a neat addition as well. Flip flops would be amazing as that is all I ever seem to wear but it would be a nightmare for them... Sunglasses would be a bust for me since I wear prescription glasses and we all know how annoying that is, lol. I would really love to see an expensive waterproof mascara such as the Better Than Sex mascara &lt;3. I also have grown tired of the snacks they are sending lately. They all seem to be chip type products and I would really like to get a bakery item or a unique candy.

I'm going to try my hardest to not look at spoilers, as I try every month... I would truly like to be surprised.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

It seems, from reading various threads, that MANY of us have July birthdays. I'm hoping my box arrives around that time... I've never gotten a Pop Sugar box that I didn't like and I'm hoping that the July box will be SUPER for everyone's tastes.
All in all, it's  usually a huge surprise to me ( I skip spoilers).


----------



## KayEss (Jun 27, 2014)

Ashley Deffert said:


> Simple just came out with a new moisturizer a few months back called Ultra-Light Gel Moisturizer, I wonder if this will be an added extra since you can purchase it at most drug stores. Similar to when they included the Dial body wash a few months back....
> 
> I would like to see a piece of jewelry like an anklet or charm bracelet. A yoga mat would be a neat addition as well. Flip flops would be amazing as that is all I ever seem to wear but it would be a nightmare for them... Sunglasses would be a bust for me since I wear prescription glasses and we all know how annoying that is, lol. I would really love to see an expensive waterproof mascara such as the Better Than Sex mascara &lt;3. I also have grown tired of the snacks they are sending lately. They all seem to be chip type products and I would really like to get a bakery item or a unique candy.
> 
> I'm going to try my hardest to not look at spoilers, as I try every month... I would truly like to be surprised.


I would also love flip flops. I am meh on sunglasses but I am actually pretty surprised they haven't been included yet (except in the LE boxes). I assume they will include them in a summer box, quite possibly this year. Mascara related, I am curious about those clear mascara topcoats that make your mascara waterproof. Great for the pool since mascara is my one must have in public makeup.

I do not mind the chip type products and they are usually unique, but I would enjoy something different. I think some kind of drink mixer or baked good would be a nice change of pace. I really liked the month with the rice krispie treats, so I would not mind something similar. A popsicle mold would be fun too.

I do NOT want sunscreen since I am almost never in the sun partially due to the way sunscreen feels.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 27, 2014)

kayess said:


> OH NO!! I just realized after reading through some of the comments--I got a second June box! False alarm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I accidentally ordered with the $10 off three month subscription coupon code a few days ago. I thought I hit apply but I must have hit "order now" instead because I got a confirmation screen after I clicked.
> 
> I was annoyed but I figured $10 off three months was better than nothing. I didn't even think about them sending me a second June box! Obviously they hadn't sold out yet so duh that's what they would do. I forgot they removed the box to opt into the waitlist. Ugh, I was already upset I accidentally ordered and now I am getting dupe boxes. I wish I had at least realized this in time to send it to someone else. Boo.


I had the same problem (signed up a few days ago thinking I would get July but lo and behold there were still June boxes to ship). I emailed CS saying I didn't want the June box as I had already received one and would they please cancel my order or switch it to June. Apparently that's too difficult for them but they did offer to let me return it and sent a return label so that's what I'll do.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 27, 2014)

Guessing everyone who thought their July box was shipping is actually getting June. :/


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 27, 2014)

i just caved and bought this which is all bad because i got FFF because  i didnt get june and wasnt planning on getting july but because there has been no spoilers or discount codes i got intrigued lol


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 27, 2014)

on the bright side i now get 3 months free when i sign back up with my regular account so guess that makes it worth it!


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 27, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I had the same problem (signed up a few days ago thinking I would get July but lo and behold there were still June boxes to ship). I emailed CS saying I didn't want the June box as I had already received one and would they please cancel my order or switch it to June. Apparently that's too difficult for them but they did offer to let me return it and sent a return label so that's what I'll do.


LooseSeal, do you like to swap? If so, it might be worth holding on to the box. There are so many items in there that are highly sought after, the book, lotion, even the chips. And the towel is like swapping gold. Seriously, people are swapping the $20 towel for items worth three times that. Just a thought. Also, since the book is brand new and just out I think it would bring atleast $9 at a used book store. I sell my books all the time, so I notice stuff like that.

Of course, just sending it back would be easier, but not as fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 27, 2014)

Any original July 2012 subbers here? I just came across the Popsugar Summer tote in my closet today! I wish they hadn't printed the date on it!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 28, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> Any original July 2012 subbers here? I just came across the Popsugar Summer tote in my closet today! I wish they hadn't printed the date on it!


Yes, I was. I remember the tote but have NO idea where mine might be. Oh, now I have to go look in my closets. I'm so OCD.

ETA-Found mine too!! Under 4 large Golden Tote totes in the top of my master closet where I keep the " good handbags". Wow, I'm proud of me for saving something for 2 years.

My Pop Sugar tote still has the tag on it with the little rope tie. I wonder if they're collectors' items yet, LOL? ( As if they ever will be, XD). 

If I had a need for this sort of thing, I'd totally use it even with the " Summer 2012" on it. I mean, people know we were around then...


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jun 28, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> on the bright side i now get 3 months free when i sign back up with my regular account so guess that makes it worth it!


How did you get that?! I want three months free! PSMH is my favorite sub box - but I've only caved and bought it twice because I feel like $40 is a little more than my budget can handle every month. But I did get April and June and LOVED them both!!! Problem is, I can't imagine NOT getting it next month! Its so fun!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 28, 2014)

EBethCarroll84 said:


> How did you get that?! I want three months free! PSMH is my favorite sub box - but I've only caved and bought it twice because I feel like $40 is a little more than my budget can handle every month. But I did get April and June and LOVED them both!!! Problem is, I can't imagine NOT getting it next month! Its so fun!


I always cancel and make a new account using my referral code from my original account.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 28, 2014)

I still have the tote- it's my spare boat tote!! I still use the RGB polish too...best nude polish EVER!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

So is there seriously no spoilers and no codes!?  Or is it just too early and I'm too desperate?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So is there seriously no spoilers and no codes!?  Or is it just too early and I'm too desperate?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think they'll do anything until it's actually July   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jun 30, 2014)

Hopefully we will see a spoiler tomorrow!  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2014)

I actually used my July 2012 tote bag today! I love the fact that it's zippered.

In referral news, I think I'm one referral away from getting three free months. Hmm. I might have to do the refer-myself thing one of these days. I've been unsubscribed for a while, but I could be convinced to resub if it meant a few free months.


----------



## Monica Sue (Jun 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I actually used my July 2012 tote bag today! I love the fact that it's zippered.
> 
> In referral news, I think I'm one referral away from getting three free months. Hmm. I might have to do the refer-myself thing one of these days. I've been unsubscribed for a while, but I could be convinced to resub if it meant a few free months.


yeah i will have to pay full price next month and reopen my original account so i can get the 3 months free if only i could get 5 more referrals before that... lol


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 1, 2014)

July 1st, we need some spoilers or a coupon today, please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm just hoping it doesn't suck. Birthday month boxes that suck are the worst.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 1, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I'm just hoping it doesn't suck. Birthday month boxes that suck are the worst.


Same, this month is my birthday too.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 1, 2014)

July box is in double processing. Woot Woot!


----------



## ashleygo (Jul 1, 2014)

I broke down and got the box with the refer5 coupon, I am terrified of missing out and I am about to go on vacation so I really just felt like I couldn't wait any longer


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

Yay, mine's processing too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 1, 2014)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 1, 2014)

mine is also processing!!! i hope this is a good box!!! im still upset about my FFF box


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 2, 2014)

Stalking for spoilers so I can decide whether or not to resub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 2, 2014)

Initiated.  2.4lbs.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone checking instagram yet?


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm still hoping for a code. Does that ever happen after shipping initiates?


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok I have my referral code ready to go to resub if there's a good code....or if the box is TDF. This is my FAVE box to get so I realllllly hope this month (and next month...my b-day month) are good boxes!


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 2, 2014)

I caved and ordered July's box! I've been so good and haven't gotten PSMH boxes since March. I used the refer5 code. Fingers crossed this is a good one!!


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 3, 2014)

Seriously y'all. WHERE are the spoilers???? I am dying here!


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 3, 2014)

I forgot I resubbed for Popsugar until I just saw the charge in my account today. I don't even know what email I used to sign back up? I have a few, and none of them are working to get logged in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I need spoilers!!!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey ladies - my July box has arrived at the NY Fedex location, so maybe I'll get it sometime next week in IL (estimated delivery says 7/14 but that usually changes), 2.4lbs.

*I tracked by reference on FedEx because I'm stalking my box - PSMH site still shows 'processing' under my account.


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 3, 2014)

@@SuzeeLauren you'll have to tell us what's in it! I'm dying to know if I should resub or not!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 3, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> Hey ladies - my July box has arrived at the NY Fedex location, so maybe I'll get it sometime next week in IL (estimated delivery says 7/14 but that usually changes), 2.4lbs.
> 
> *I tracked by reference on FedEx because I'm stalking my box - PSMH site still shows 'processing' under my account.


How do you track your reference?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 3, 2014)

No codes this month? Really? I know I'm going to order it because I always do...can't stand to miss out, but I hate that full price is $40. I might just break down and try the REFER5 again.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 3, 2014)

Go to fedex.com, click on track at the top of the page, click on track by reference number, type in your subscription number, fill in your country, and zip code. That should pull it up if it's available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Go to fedex.com, click on track at the top of the page, click on track by reference number, type in your subscription number, fill in your country, and zip code. That should pull it up if it's available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! Didn't work for me.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 3, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> Hey ladies - my July box has arrived at the NY Fedex location, so maybe I'll get it sometime next week in IL (estimated delivery says 7/14 but that usually changes), 2.4lbs.
> 
> *I tracked by reference on FedEx because I'm stalking my box - PSMH site still shows 'processing' under my account.


You have to tell us what is inside! I'm dyeing to know, no spoilers from them yet!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I will keep an eye on the tracking 'til it shows up.  I've never been one of the first people to get my box, but if I am I will for sure share the contents!  As for now I'm just excited that it should be moving soon   so far all FedEx is telling me is that the NY location has the package, it hasn't left there yet.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 3, 2014)

PS just emailed me my tracking. Left NJ on 7/2 and isn't expected to be in Chicago until 7/14. Apparently the Pony Express gets a three day weekend too.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 3, 2014)

Got my tracking from PSMH. Says it will be in OH from NY Friday the 11, hopefully that changes it doesn't take that long to get here from NY LOL


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

Back-door tracking shows my box has initiated! Mine's 2.3 lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 3, 2014)

Aughh trying to avoid buying the July box! But I love their summer boxes! 

*eta* 

I completely caved and bought one. Shameful!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my tracking from PS &amp; it's due to arrive next Friday- mine weighs 2.4 lbs! I'm really hoping for a high end sunscreen- I would Luv to see a full size coola in our box &amp; of course hoping for the coveted midi ring


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 3, 2014)

Mods can we get an FAQ on these PS threads for tracking via reference on FedEx?

It's asked on almost every thread and page know shipping starts. It kinda drives me nuts to see it 14millions times.

Other faqs: are there spoilers like birch/ipsy? Generally no but sometimes

Discount codes, where to find, etc.

Address Shipping via NY &amp; Cali

Others can chime in with their faqs, I've been in the sun all day and fought the pre hurricane supermarket panic so my brain is a bit wiped out. (Oh and it's just going to rain here but people act like we're going to lose civilization tomorrow).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 3, 2014)

So how does the referral thing work? 

Do they autoship?

I reactivated my account, and it has a referral credit, but then the charge is pending on my account. 

So did I not get the credit since my account was not actively subbed? Anyone know how this works? 

I looked at the FAQ on popsugar and it didn't help at all.


----------



## JENNIER (Jul 3, 2014)

My tracking says it will arrive Monday! I never am among the first to get mine, so here's hoping for some Saturday spoilers!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I got my tracking from PS &amp; it's due to arrive next Friday- mine weighs 2.4 lbs! I'm really hoping for a high end sunscreen- I would Luv to see a full size coola in our box &amp; of course hoping for the coveted midi ring


I got some midi rings in another box and was really excited, but they kept falling off. I have a pretty active job, I wonder if mine just didn't fit right or if it's the kind of thing you have to be not moving your hands around a lot to make sure they don't fall off.


----------



## HazelG (Jul 4, 2014)

I got my tracking number today, and mine weighs 2.3 lbs. It was picked up in WATSONVILLE, CA Thursday night and I expect to receive it maybe Monday/Tuesday?  I ordered mine using the REFER5 code the day the box available changed from June to July.

Hoping for spoilers!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 4, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> So how does the referral thing work?
> 
> Do they autoship?
> 
> ...


You can get credits when u don't have an active subscription - in order to redeem your referral boxes, it must be active. If u purchase 1 box on that sub &amp; not cancel, I think your next box will be the referral box. Ahhh shucks, looks like you HAVE to buy Augusts box..it's a great enabling tactic.. Lol!!! I'm pretty sure this is how it works, maybe send an email just to confirm .

Happy 4th Ladies!!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> You can get credits when u don't have an active subscription - in order to redeem your referral boxes, it must be active. If u purchase 1 box on that sub &amp; not cancel, I think your next box will be the referral box. Ahhh shucks, looks like you HAVE to buy Augusts box..it's a great enabling tactic.. Lol!!! I'm pretty sure this is how it works, maybe send an email just to confirm .
> 
> Happy 4th Ladies!!


Oh okay! 

Well that works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HazelG (Jul 4, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> My tracking says it will arrive Monday! I never am among the first to get mine, so here's hoping for some Saturday spoilers!


If you're close to TROUTDALE, OR, you may receive it Saturday!


----------



## aweheck (Jul 4, 2014)

HazelG said:


> If you're close to TROUTDALE, OR, you may receive it Saturday!


No, I live two hours from Troutdale....... They send it "Smart Post" otherwise known as DUMB post. It will be sent up to the top of Washington State and then slowly 5 days or more make it's way back down to me. DUMB POST (it is in Troutdale at the Fedex Hub, but is then transferred to regular USPS mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 4, 2014)

aweheck said:


> No, I live two hours from Troutdale....... They send it "Smart Post" otherwise known as DUMB post. It will be sent up to the top of Washington State and then slowly 5 days or more make it's way back down to me. DUMB POST (it is in Troutdale at the Fedex Hub, but is then transferred to regular USPS mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's crazy! I'm at the top of WA state and mine hasn't even initiated yet! The shipping is so weird. I'm grateful atleast that they are shipping toward the beginning of the month pretty consistently since the Resort box debacle. I only wish they had come out with a code so I could have ordered a second box.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's what I've noticed about the PS timeline.

They charge the first if the month. (Or the first business day of the month)

Shipping is the first Friday after the charge date. (They ship prior sometimes but I tend to get my shipping notification this day).

I got my shipping notification yesterday as well. I live in columbus ohio and it's saying an anticipated delivery of Friday the 11th.

However fedex always tacks on two days more than it seems to actually take. So I'll probably have my box Wednesday.

Lastly. I was scoping out Instagram thinking if they shipped weds maybe someone close got theirs already. I don't see much -- but when did the lulu frost bracelet come? I don't have it but I missed a few months so I'm not sure. Or is it legit from this month?

Edit::: I found it. The bracelet is from December


----------



## JenTX (Jul 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I got my tracking from PS &amp; it's due to arrive next Friday- mine weighs 2.4 lbs! I'm really hoping for a high end sunscreen- I would Luv to see a full size coola in our box &amp; of course hoping for the coveted midi ring


I would love a full size Supergoop sunscreen oil!


----------



## Queennie (Jul 4, 2014)

These could be some of the things we could expect in our box this month!! http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Shout-Out-July-1-2014-35126594#photo-35126604


----------



## aweheck (Jul 4, 2014)

I have had two referral credits, and yet popsugar charged for my July box, how can I get them to use my free box status for next month?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 4, 2014)

Are you making a joke about how we need an FAQ? Because the answer is literally right on this page, only a few posts above your question.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 4, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Are you making a joke about how we need an FAQ? Because the answer is literally right on this page, only a few posts above your question.[/I'm active, bought last months and already had the credits, and no I wasn't joking.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2014)

No the faqs request wasn't a joke, it's a reasonable request as birchbox threads have an FAQ on the first page of the thread. We're getting the same questions each month "how do I track by reference question?" Comes up every single month.

The answer is easily found I past threads with an easy search, yet it'll be asked every month on every page mostly since it's too time consuming to go search for the answer.

I'm aware how to track by reference but not everyone is, so the answer to this question and other repeated questions are easily answered by directing everyone to the first page of the thread, much like mods reference those talking of trades to the TOS and rules pages.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 4, 2014)

aweheck said:


> I have had two referral credits, and yet popsugar charged for my July box, how can I get them to use my free box status for next month?


I'm not sure. Was your account active when you got the referral credits? 

Maybe it'll use the free ones next month? I had the same thing happen. I bought a box, but I'm supposed to get a free one for a referral credit, and it still is charging me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 4, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> No the faqs request wasn't a joke, it's a reasonable request as birchbox threads have an FAQ on the first page of the thread. We're getting the same questions each month "how do I track by reference question?" Comes up every single month.
> 
> The answer is easily found I past threads with an easy search, yet it'll be asked every month on every page mostly since it's too time consuming to go search for the answer.
> 
> I'm aware how to track by reference but not everyone is, so the answer to this question and other repeated questions are easily answered by directing everyone to the first page of the thread, much like mods reference those talking of trades to the TOS and rules pages.


??? I didn't say the FAQ was a joke. I think we need one badly, and the repetitive questions on this thread illustrate that need.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Are you making a joke about how we need an FAQ? Because the answer is literally right on this page, only a few posts above your question.


Not sure I follow what this was in reference too, then?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 4, 2014)

I was referring to the most recent post in the thread.

"I have had two referral credits, and yet popsugar charged for my July box, how can I get them to use my free box status for next month? "

The answer to that question, as she phrased it, is on this page, and I wondered if she was trying to make some kind of joke about how badly we need an FAQ. Because why else would you ask a question that has already been answered on the same page? Turns out that she was asking a slightly different question.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 4, 2014)

aweheck said:


> I have had two referral credits, and yet popsugar charged for my July box, how can I get them to use my free box status for next month?


If you were already subscribed last month and had your two referrals before you purchased last month, I would email them and ask whats up.  They're really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 4, 2014)

A FAQ would be really helpful. I feel like all the box threads should just have them anyways.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If you were already subscribed last month and had your two referrals before you purchased last month, I would email them and ask whats up.  They're really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thankyou for the very nicely put and helpful suggestion. I will try that, so appreciate your taking the time to be helpful. ******Courtesy is greatly appreciated******


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I was referring to the most recent post in the thread.
> 
> "I have had two referral credits, and yet popsugar charged for my July box, how can I get them to use my free box status for next month? "
> 
> The answer to that question, as she phrased it, is on this page, and I wondered if she was trying to make some kind of joke about how badly we need an FAQ. Because why else would you ask a question that has already been answered on the same page? Turns out that she was asking a slightly different question.


Ah, ok. I was on my phone and wasn't sure a lost was quoted they sometimes show up on mobile looking very odd.

Oh that reminds me one can't track by reference via mobile FedEx has to be on their non mobile site.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see some spoilers! I'm hoping for another book bc pool/beach and book just go together. I would love a midi ring and a nice bronzer/ blush palette.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm surprised there are no spoilers at all this month. Is this the first time ever that's happened?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Spoilers before someone gets their box is the exception, not the norm. We usually don't see anything until around the 2nd week of the month.


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 5, 2014)

I know its supposed to be a "surprise" box - but for me, I can't justify dropping forty bucks on a surprise. That's why I love Ipsy so much...its only ten bucks AND they give the little sneak peek pics (albeit cheesy to  dress up the products in little disguises). IDK - maybe its just me, but I feel like PSMH would get more subscribers if they posted some sneak peeks or teasers...creating a buzz, you know? Maybe more people would justify spending the $40 every month if PopSugar did more advertising in the form of "holy moly, can you believe what's in this month's box?!" Am I alone in this?


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 5, 2014)

EBethCarroll84 said:


> I know its supposed to be a "surprise" box - but for me, I can't justify dropping forty bucks on a surprise. That's why I love Ipsy so much...its only ten bucks AND they give the little sneak peek pics (albeit cheesy to  dress up the products in little disguises). IDK - maybe its just me, but I feel like PSMH would get more subscribers if they posted some sneak peeks or teasers...creating a buzz, you know? Maybe more people would justify spending the $40 every month if PopSugar did more advertising in the form of "holy moly, can you believe what's in this month's box?!" Am I alone in this?


I agree. Even one really good spoiler that looked like it could justify the price of the box would make me want to purchase it.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 5, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I agree. Even one really good spoiler that looked like it could justify the price of the box would make me want to purchase it.


Please, please let them put out a awesome spoiler or make this a really great box! Pleeeease! I'm so bummed, just opened my FabFitFun summer box and it was even worse than I thought it would be and I ordered multiples (sneaker codes) so I also have duplicates on the way, so depressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please PopSugar.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 5, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Please, please let them put out a awesome spoiler or make this a really great box! Pleeeease! I'm so bummed, just opened my FabFitFun summer box and it was even worse than I thought it would be and I ordered multiples (sneaker codes) so I also have duplicates on the way, so depressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please PopSugar.


What is a sneaker code? I find the FFF website I can't even figure out how to cancel (I think it's because I'm using and ipad instead of a computer.)


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 5, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Please, please let them put out a awesome spoiler or make this a really great box! Pleeeease! I'm so bummed, just opened my FabFitFun summer box and it was even worse than I thought it would be and I ordered multiples (sneaker codes) so I also have duplicates on the way, so depressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please PopSugar.


What's in the box? Maybe I'll buy one of your duplicates....no promises, but I know how that feels and I'm kinda a sub box addict. *raises hand*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 5, 2014)

I mean from Popsugar...don't they often let us know what one of the items in the box will be at some point, to entice people to buy? I know they did with the scarf and the Too Faced palatte.

Excited to get my box!



AshJs3 said:


> Spoilers before someone gets their box is the exception, not the norm. We usually don't see anything until around the 2nd week of the month.


.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 5, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I mean from Popsugar...don't they often let us know what one of the items in the box will be at some point, to entice people to buy? I know they did with the scarf and the Too Faced palatte.
> 
> Excited to get my box!
> 
> .


Before this year, they never really put out spoilers for the regular monthly boxes.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 5, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> What is a sneaker code? I find the FFF website I can't even figure out how to cancel (I think it's because I'm using and ipad instead of a computer.)


To cancel at FFF You log into your account page and get onto any of your information pages and scroll down to the bottom of the page, on the lower left is an To Cancel/Unsubscribe to click/tap on.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 5, 2014)

EBethCarroll84 said:


> What's in the box? Maybe I'll buy one of your duplicates....no promises, but I know how that feels and I'm kinda a sub box addict. *raises hand*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





EBethCarroll84 said:


> What's in the box? Maybe I'll buy one of your duplicates....no promises, but I know how that feels and I'm kinda a sub box addict. *raises hand*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really, it's a bunch of drugstore junk and some things that are just a poor repeat of pop sugar take a look http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/06/summer-2014-fabfitfun-spoilers-10-coupon-code/


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 5, 2014)

EBethCarroll84 said:


> I know its supposed to be a "surprise" box - but for me, I can't justify dropping forty bucks on a surprise. That's why I love Ipsy so much...its only ten bucks AND they give the little sneak peek pics (albeit cheesy to dress up the products in little disguises). IDK - maybe its just me, but I feel like PSMH would get more subscribers if they posted some sneak peeks or teasers...creating a buzz, you know? Maybe more people would justify spending the $40 every month if PopSugar did more advertising in the form of "holy moly, can you believe what's in this month's box?!" Am I alone in this?


I feel the same way. The only month I've bought lately was the one with the two faced palette in it, because I knew exactly what I was getting, otherwise it's too big of a gamble for me for 35/40 bucks


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2014)

Isn't there a thread for FFF box?


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Isn't there a thread for FFF box?


I'm sure there is - sorry to be asking about something that was surely posted somewhere else.


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 5, 2014)

@@aweheck Welp, you were pretty much spot on with that one. I'm not an infused water drinker (I prefer chemical-laden Crystal Light WITH caffeine lol) and as tempting as it is to try the Sonya Dakar Flash Facial and the Purlisse Sunscreen, I'm going to hold out for PS in hopes that this months box is really good. C'monnnnnnnn teaser!!! I'm sorry I can't help you out girl - maybe another time! Could you return the dups you bought?


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 5, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I feel the same way. The only month I've bought lately was the one with the two faced palette in it, because I knew exactly what I was getting, otherwise it's too big of a gamble for me for 35/40 bucks


I bought the April box too - and then I got lucky and got the Rue La La $25 voucher so I used that for another month so I got the June box too. But now I'm hooked -- like an addict. But not so addicted that I'll blindly drop $40 on something...especially considering I had NO problems passing on the May box....nonetheless, I'm still crossing my fingers this month is awesome. Or if its not, then maybe PSMH is going for an every-other-month being awesome thing...in which case, that's cool if July is lame because August is my BDAY MONTH and you KNOW I'll drop the $40 with a quickness for a birfday pressie for myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## KOKOCHESTNUT (Jul 5, 2014)

My July box shipped on the 3rd. Says it shipped from California, I live in California so shouldn't take that long. But it says it weighs 2.3 lbs not 3.8! I wonder if the boxes contain different items?


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Jul 5, 2014)

I live in Sacramento CA and it left Watsonville. It usually comes pretty quick after that.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 5, 2014)

Tiffanybella82 said:


> I live in Sacramento CA and it left Watsonville. It usually comes pretty quick after that.


Ahhh, lucky! Mine's initiated but hasn't moved since the initial "electronic info sent". I hope you get your box soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 6, 2014)

Queennie said:


> These could be some of the things we could expect in our box this month!! http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Shout-Out-July-1-2014-35126594#photo-35126604


The new Nars eyeshadow would be incredible. It's highly unlikely though I'd guess.

I still don't have a shipping email :-(


----------



## Cllaeace (Jul 6, 2014)

Just bought my very first subscription box late last week.  Went with Popsugar, but I'm thinking I might buy another.  Can't wait to get it!!!!  How long does it take from the order to ship, to receiving???


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Cllaeace said:


> Just bought my very first subscription box late last week.  Went with Popsugar, but I'm thinking I might buy another.  Can't wait to get it!!!!  How long does it take from the order to ship, to receiving???


Welcome to the subscription box world! I first heard about subs boxes in Sept of last year and since then I've become obsessed. There are many boxes with lots of different themes. I've tried a ton of them, but Popsugar and Graze (weekly snack box) are the two that I don't plan on ever canceling.

This site is a great resource for sub boxes. Also, there are so many good blogs that can help you decide what boxes to try next. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention them by name here (so, MODS please remove if I'm not) I've found mysubscriptionaddiction and ramblingsofasuburbannmom

are my favorites.

PS shipping is notoriously slow. I'd say it usually takes me a week to 10 days to receive a box after it's shipped. (When I initially signed up with Graze they were still shipping from the UK and my boxes got to me faster all the way from there than the PS boxes did!)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 6, 2014)

Since there is no great code this month I guess I will be sitting out this month


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm sitting out for now. Once someone gets their box and shares it with everyone I will know whether or not I want in this month. With no code other than refer5 it's not enough money off to gamble. Hopefully we'll see some unboxings soon!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 6, 2014)

augh I wish someone would get their box already so we could see what is in it! lol.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 7, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> PS just emailed me my tracking. Left NJ on 7/2 and isn't expected to be in Chicago until 7/14. Apparently the Pony Express gets a three day weekend too.


Mine says the 15th. Must be an extra day to get to the suburbs. I think the pony express would be faster. They must be walking it here!


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 7, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Mine says the 15th. Must be an extra day to get to the suburbs. I think the pony express would be faster. They must be walking it here!


Literally LOL'd at this. SNAIL MAIL to a new level!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Jul 7, 2014)

I think my box is to be delivered today. I still don't think I can remain spoiler free until 5:30 when I get home. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes soon ...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

It's like a race to the boxes. Who will be the first to post spoilers on MUT? This is sooooo exciting!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 7, 2014)

mckondik said:


> I think my box is to be delivered today. I still don't think I can remain spoiler free until 5:30 when I get home. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes soon ...


Ahhhh please post what you get when you receive it!


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm at work and its reallllly slow today (I'm a retail store manager) so I think I've googled "Pop Sugar Must Have July 2014 spoilers reveal" like 20 times! I should delete the web history before someone thinks I'm an addict. Oh wait. I am. lololololololol


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jul 7, 2014)

I keep obsessivly checking this thread waiting for someone to post spoilers my box is not supposed to be here until the 15th


----------



## phanne (Jul 7, 2014)

Gah. Sending shipping information to FedEx and my box being on the way are two totally different things... IMO.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, I'm a dummy. I saw my box originated in nearby NY and thought the tracking meant this Monday. -- No it says Monday the 14th. Sorry to get spoiler hopes up ! Doh!


----------



## s112095 (Jul 7, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Mine says the 15th. Must be an extra day to get to the suburbs. I think the pony express would be faster. They must be walking it here!


Mine too. I think that the boxes that left NY will be slower because of hurricane Arthur. Not that it should still be having an effect.. but mine has done nothing since 7/4


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 7, 2014)

Internally grumbling that no one has posted a spoiler yet...cmonnnnnnn...SOMEONE has to have gotten their box by now!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

Come on someone post a spoiler!!!


----------



## crazykk2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

Will someone be receiving their box today? Mine is still processing :-(


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been refreshing this page like a maniac. No one has their box yet?? Gahhhhhh


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 7, 2014)

My box will be here tomorrow but surely someone will get theirs today!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

My mom forgot to cancel, so now I am invested in watching for spoilers!!!  Hopefully she loves everything, if not, I may have to try to swap with her.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought about how last month a bunch of the pop sugar fitness bloggers got the June box early to review. Since that is how we got our first instagram pic last month I tried going through some of them to find any July boxes. No luck. Perhaps someone with more stamina than me could find something going through all the blogs, or maybe they sent this months box out to a different group like the Mom group. Just a thought for the super sleuths out there.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

I think last month the spoiler came from Instagram. Has anyone been checking there?


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 7, 2014)

Stalking @PopSugarMH on Insta now! 

**UPDATE** Nada as of 2:42pm EST


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think mine has even shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jul 7, 2014)

A person on their Facebook asked about spoilers, this is what Popsugar said


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 7, 2014)

Dang my box says it's due to arrive Monday! wth?  

I usually comes a day or two earlier so at best I'll have mine Saturday.


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> A person on their Facebook asked about spoilers, this is what Popsugar said


REALLY?! I'd have been a little ticked, honestly. How can it be called a "spoiler" if you're getting the box in the mail! SMH, PSMH....


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

My tracking still hasn't updated since last Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Jul 7, 2014)

Someone asked when they will receive their box on Popsugar's Facebook page and their reply was they will be shipping shortly... my status hasn't updated since the 3rd and I would be ticked off if it hasn't shipped yet. I'm leaving on the 13th for vacation and was hoping it would be here before then but it looks iffy...


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jul 7, 2014)

My box is still sitting in NJ and has been since 8 am on Friday. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

I still don't have shipping. This is pretty late for me with Popsugar. Usually my shipping notification comes by now. Hopefully that means that it will be well worth the wait


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I still don't have shipping. This is pretty late for me with Popsugar. Usually my shipping notification comes by now. Hopefully that means that it will be well worth the wait


The back-door Fedex reference thing finally just worked for me. It says that my box was initiated today. Last month it initiated on a Wednesday and I received it the following Tuesday, so maybe that means I will get my box by the weekend. If I'm lucky.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 7, 2014)

My shipping just changed from an arrival of 7/14 to 7/11 but it's only an hour away from me now so hopefully it gets here before Friday.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok I just checked mine. It says "Initiated" 7-3-2014. The weird thing is, every month it never updates and then just randomly gets here quick. I only live 147 miles from Gilroy.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been stalking this message board and instagram, and doing PSMH searches all day, like the rest of you. And alas, I think most people have gotten their mail today, and would have posted by now. It seems like we may have to go spoiler free another day. "Sigh"


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking forward for some good spoilers after the fashion fiasco that was the Nina Garcia box!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 7, 2014)

If someone is reading this and got there box and you feel taking a picture a big pain could you please kindly just list the items... any info would be so greatly appreciated    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shop4life (Jul 7, 2014)

Silly Popsugar Telling me my box is on the way...so that is when I will get my spoilers..... I want to know what is in the freaking box!!! For the love of all that is holy and sacred in this world show me the box!!!!


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 7, 2014)

IffB said:


> Looking forward for some good spoilers after the fashion fiasco that was the Nina Garcia box!


Nice hat!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jul 7, 2014)

Fedex just updated my delivery date from Tuesday, July 15 to Friday, July 11. And it's in Chicago now, but it still has to go up to New Berlin, WI before getting sent back to suburbs. At least it'll arrive this week, not next!  Trying to be positive.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

Tiffanybella82 said:


> Ok I just checked mine. It says "Initiated" 7-3-2014. The weird thing is, every month it never updates and then just randomly gets here quick. I only live 147 miles from Gilroy.


Well, I hope that's the case for me this month because my tracking hasn't updated past the "initiated" stage since last Thursday and I live even closer to Gilroy (but my tracking usually does update).


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

I think someone here said they should be getting their box today, no?


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jul 7, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I think someone here said they should be getting their box today, no?


Yes McKondik did but she said she had to work until 5:30


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

JessicaLittle said:


> Yes McKondik did but she said she had to work until 5:30


Well hopefully that means spoilers soon! (Not sure which time zone she is in)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 7, 2014)

JessicaLittle said:


> Yes McKondik did but she said she had to work until 5:30


She updated that it's NEXT Monday. So spoilers probably won't happen til tomorrow.


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 7, 2014)

i desperately need some spoilers to brighten my day


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine will be here tomorrow around 11:30 PST and I'll update if someone hasn't already.  I've been stalking but have found nothing yet!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow around 11:30 PST and I'll update if someone hasn't already.  I've been stalking but have found nothing yet!


YESSSSS CAN'T WAIT


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow around 11:30 PST and I'll update if someone hasn't already.  I've been stalking but have found nothing yet!


We will be waiting.,


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is coming from Gilroy, CA.  I live in Northern California and it says that it isn't coming until FRIDAY! Boo!!!!  Sometimes, it comes earlier than expected, though.  Guess this box will probably be "spoiled" for me before I get it!


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 7, 2014)

My box is 3 hours away but says it won't come until Friday? Are they delivered fed ex all the way or do they hand off to USPS?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> My box is 3 hours away but says it won't come until Friday? Are they delivered fed ex all the way or do they hand off to USPS?


They hand off to USPS.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 7, 2014)

They hand off to USPS. I really hope this box is good!!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Jul 7, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Mine is coming from Gilroy, CA. I live in Northern California and it says that it isn't coming until FRIDAY! Boo!!!! Sometimes, it comes earlier than expected, though. Guess this box will probably be "spoiled" for me before I get it!


Me too. What the heck? ?


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahhhhh first world problem! ! This is killing me!! Lol. It's literally been radio silence with this box. It's weird !!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

Tiffanybella82 said:


> Ahhhhh first world problem! ! This is killing me!! Lol. It's literally been radio silence with this box. It's weird !!


I agree, it's pretty strange for absolutely nothing to have leaked yet.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 8, 2014)

I know, I can't believe that no one has any pictures yet!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 8, 2014)

mine finally made it to fedex today even though i received my it shipped email on the 3rd and they made the label the 3rd it is supposed to get here on the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am dying for a spoiler the anticipation is going to give me gray hairs!!! lol


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 8, 2014)

Also anxiously waiting for spoilers over here. . . mine is scheduled for a Friday delivery, but it's in Troutdale which is only like twenty minutes from my house.  In the past, I've gotten it the day it arrives out there.   

I'm moving and doing some serious de cluttering.  I realized that I've enjoyed almost everything from Popsugar, with the exception of books (they went to Goodwill).  I've been tossing things received in the last year from Ipsy and Starlooks, so I'm thinking I'll just pare my sub boxes down to Boxycharm, Popsugar, Blush, Glossybox, and Nina G. Quarterly.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Also anxiously waiting for spoilers over here. . . mine is scheduled for a Friday delivery, but it's in Troutdale which is only like twenty minutes from my house.  In the past, I've gotten it the day it arrives out there.
> 
> I'm moving and doing some serious de cluttering.  I realized that I've enjoyed almost everything from Popsugar, with the exception of books (they went to Goodwill).  I've been tossing things received in the last year from Ipsy and Starlooks, so I'm thinking I'll just pare my sub boxes down to Boxycharm, Popsugar, Blush, Glossybox, and Nina G. Quarterly.


I found I didn't use most of what Ipsy sent me back when I subscribed in 2012, so I unsubbed back then. I have seen that recently they have started to send higher end brands so I have debated on giving them a second try. I just don't really do drugstore.

Glossybox is another that is hit or miss for me. I usually only subscribe for a month at a time based on spoilers. I subscribed for the month late last year when they had the beauty blender spoiler. I also got the BG box. I had a pretty awful customer service experience with them a year or so ago so I try not to give them my money unless something amazing is coming in the box.

Popsugar wasn't so great for me last month (I think I have almost the whole box on my trade list no I haven't touched any of the items except the chips which my husband ate). Hoping for a good month, especially since I forgot to unsub and paid full price (which is like $44 for me since we have to pay tax on it in NY).

I've debated on trying blush. I like that they tell you what is coming in advance so you can decide.

What's in Boxycharm?

I wasn't too impressed by the boxes I have seen from Nina Garcia this quarter. I mean that hat and that shark pouch are pretty bad in my opinion. Has it been better in the past for you? It's quite expensive.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine made it to New Berlin this morning so I could have it tomorrow!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Mine made it to New Berlin this morning so I could have it tomorrow!


Lucky you!! I think some people are supposed to get theirs today so there will probably be spoilers today (I hope) so if you're looking to be surprised you may want to stay away from this thread until your box comes. (I know some people like to stay surprised if they only have 1 day left)


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 8, 2014)

My tracking updated again and my box will be here tomorrow! I'm not sure if I can go spoiler free until then though lol


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm stressing out a bit b/c I created a new email address just to sign up for Popsugar last month using a code... And now I can't for the life of me figure out what it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't log in the site, so I can't cancel or change payment method or anything like that. I'm a total loss! Has anyone had this happen? Could I possibly call customer service and give them all my other info and hope that they can retrieve my account info? Ahhhhhh


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I'm stressing out a bit b/c I created a new email address just to sign up for Popsugar last month using a code... And now I can't for the life of me figure out what it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't log in the site, so I can't cancel or change payment method or anything like that. I'm a total loss! Has anyone had this happen? Could I possibly call customer service and give them all my other info and hope that they can retrieve my account info? Ahhhhhh


They don't have a call in customers service. But, if you email them (you have to go to their website and initiate the contact from there) and provide your name and address I'm sure they can tell you which email address you have your account under. I worked at a company that associated client accounts with email addresses and the clients forgot their own email addresses all the time. They may ask you for some identifiers for security purposes, but they should be able to help you.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Does PS still give referral credit if the new member just places a one month gift order instead of a subscription?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I'm stressing out a bit b/c I created a new email address just to sign up for Popsugar last month using a code... And now I can't for the life of me figure out what it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't log in the site, so I can't cancel or change payment method or anything like that. I'm a total loss! Has anyone had this happen? Could I possibly call customer service and give them all my other info and hope that they can retrieve my account info? Ahhhhhh


They have really excellent customer service if you e-mail. I'm sure they can find the account based on address, credit card, name or something.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jul 8, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> My tracking updated again and my box will be here tomorrow! I'm not sure if I can go spoiler free until then though lol


I'm still waiting on mine to update it says it's still in NJ


----------



## Sarah Superstar (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine should be here by Friday! Without having spoilers, it's truly like getting a box of surprises. I don't know if I can't wait though!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

JessicaLittle said:


> I'm still waiting on mine to update it says it's still in NJ


Mine still just says initiated. Who knows when it will actually ship. :-(


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Mine still just says initiated. Who knows when it will actually ship. :-(


Mine still just says initiated too. It normally goes a little faster out of New York. I think the holiday slowed the shipping down a little bit for some of us.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> They don't have a call in customers service. But, if you email them (you have to go to their website and initiate the contact from there) and provide your name and address I'm sure they can tell you which email address you have your account under. I worked at a company that associated client accounts with email addresses and the clients forgot their own email addresses all the time. They may ask you for some identifiers for security purposes, but they should be able to help you.





Jennifer Leigh said:


> They have really excellent customer service if you e-mail. I'm sure they can find the account based on address, credit card, name or something.


Okay great, that is a relief. Thank you ladies so much!!


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

Just went to walk out the door for work and there was my box!!! I'm kind of in a rush, but wanted to let everyone know....not going to use spoilers tool because the thread says spoilers.

Anyway:

- Michael Stars beach hat

- French Bull Ziggy salad servers

- Sun Beam sunscreen and lotion

- ACME Party Box Company chevron straws

- TKO Jump Rope 

- Dang Foods toasted coconut chips

- Revlon bold lacquer length &amp; volume mascara

Even though there's a drugstore mascara that I can just pick up at Target, I'm pretty happy...I'll use everything, and toasted coconut chips are my latest obsession.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 8, 2014)

Good box, but not something I would have wanted to spend $40 dollars on with no promo code. Thanks for taking the time to let us know before you went to work!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Just went to walk out the door for work and there was my box!!! I'm kind of in a rush, but wanted to let everyone know....not going to use spoilers tool because the thread says spoilers.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice box! That serving set is ADORABLE. The only thing I haven't been able to find is the Sun Beam sunscreen and lotion. Curious as to what that is.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Just went to walk out the door for work and there was my box!!! I'm kind of in a rush, but wanted to let everyone know....not going to use spoilers tool because the thread says spoilers.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for sharing. Is it sad I'm actually quite excited for the jump rope? I wish I got the hat before I just took my beach trip but I think it might be an excuse to plan another haha.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Nice box! That serving set is ADORABLE. The only thing I haven't been able to find is the Sun Beam sunscreen and lotion. Curious as to what that is.


I think that is a Benefit product....

This looks like a nice box but nothing I am DYING for except for the salad servers. I LOVE French Bull products! I ordered two travel mugs from BB with points and they are adorable. Looks like I can order the salad tongs for $12 tho... If a code comes up I might consider ordering this. Otherwise, I think I'm going to stay strong!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Nice box! That serving set is ADORABLE. The only thing I haven't been able to find is the Sun Beam sunscreen and lotion. Curious as to what that is.


I am thinking maybe it's "Sun Bum"?


----------



## EBethCarroll84 (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Just went to walk out the door for work and there was my box!!! I'm kind of in a rush, but wanted to let everyone know....not going to use spoilers tool because the thread says spoilers.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't wait to see pics to see how cute the Michael Stars hat is. Overall, I feel this month was a good exercise to help start breaking my sub addiction. Forcing myself to wait for contents first, I can see with clear eyes that I can live without it all and really _need _none of it. Although I love the Dang Chips and may want to swap for the hat, I am happy I saved my $40 this month. 

@@jackieee thanks for posting! You saved me lots of stress for the rest of the day   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I am thinking maybe it's "Sun Bum"?


That could make sense!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I am thinking maybe it's "Sun Bum"?


I was thinking Sun Bum too. At first I thought it was Benefits Sun Beam, but that's a bronzer thing not a sunscreen lotion. I hope it's Sun Bum! I've heard good things!
I'm also excited about the jump rope! It seems like a nice one!


----------



## Fortyflirtyfab (Jul 8, 2014)

Great box!  I didn't buy this month, but I love PopSugar.  I'm guessing that the sunscreen is Sun Bum.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Can't wait to see pics to see how cute the Michael Stars hat is. Overall, I feel this month was a good exercise to help start breaking my sub addiction. Forcing myself to wait for contents first, I can see with clear eyes that I can live without it all and really _need _none of it. Although I love the Dang Chips and may want to swap for the hat, I am happy I saved my $40 this month.
> 
> @@jackieee thanks for posting! You saved me lots of stress for the rest of the day   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I'm really looking forward to seeing which Michael Stars hat it is. I love Michael Stars though, so it's probably a win for me. I just hope it didnt get too beat up in shipping.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

Love it all!!

A jump rope! I'm sooo excited for a jump rope.  I need my own rope for xfit.  

I personally won't use the salad servers, but add in a serving bowl(s), makes an easy wedding shower, house warming or wedding gift.  

I LOVE the dang chips!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Awesome thanks for sharing. Is it sad I'm actually quite excited for the jump rope? I wish I got the hat before I just took my beach trip but I think it might be an excuse to plan another haha.


i just got back from a week in Miami that hat would have came in handy!!  i am excited for the jump rope too because i was just going to buy one!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm leaving for Cancun on the 20th so pretty excited for the sun hat! And my kids will totally steal the jump rope


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got this invitation from Pop Sugar. Anyone in the LA/ Orange County area want to go with me? Could be a chance to score a free July box like they did in the Dallas event in June!!


 
*Had to put the photo in an album because it would not let me attach directly from the URL...sorry*


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't wait for pics to post. I'm anxious to see the hat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Just got this invitation from Pop Sugar. Anyone in the LA/ Orange County area want to go with me? Could be a chance to score a free July box like they did in the Dallas event in June!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to put the photo in an album because it would not let me attach directly from the URL...sorry*


Wish they would do something cool in NYC! Have fun!!


----------



## skyflower (Jul 8, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Just got this invitation from Pop Sugar. Anyone in the LA/ Orange County area want to go with me? Could be a chance to score a free July box like they did in the Dallas event in June!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to put the photo in an album because it would not let me attach directly from the URL...sorry*


I was thinking of going to that too, debating between dragging my toddler there or going to the OC fair, i think a confirmation of some sort of gifts or goody bags or something on the flyer would sway me more.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm shy about wearing hats in public, but could really use a straw hat on my deck or in the yard. I was hoping I would get one in one of my summer boxes. The salad servers are super cute. I'm glad they put a home item and a fitness item in this box! Won't use the paper straws made in China or the mascara, but I can swap those. Looks like a good box to me.

Just curious, for those who wear mascara, how long does one bottle usually last you? I feel like PS sends them every few months.


----------



## lauren2828 (Jul 8, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Just got this invitation from Pop Sugar. Anyone in the LA/ Orange County area want to go with me? Could be a chance to score a free July box like they did in the Dallas event in June!!
> 
> *Had to put the photo in an album because it would not let me attach directly from the URL...sorry*


I'm from OC and might be down to go! Plus it might be fun to meet another MUT/Popsugar fan in person. Let me know if you are really going to go!


----------



## beautysubz9 (Jul 8, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I was thinking of going to that too, debating between dragging my toddler there or going to the OC fair, i think a confirmation of some sort of gifts or goody bags or something on the flyer would sway me more.


For you ladies talking about this event.. Was the invitation just something that they emailed to you, or how did you find out about it? I just want to make sure that I'm in the loop for knowing about these, because if they ever do one in Chicago, I would hate to miss it! Thanks!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

beautysubz9 said:


> For you ladies talking about this event.. Was the invitation just something that they emailed to you, or how did you find out about it? I just want to make sure that I'm in the loop for knowing about these, because if they ever do one in Chicago, I would hate to miss it! Thanks!


I got an email. LA is the last stop in the tour. Sorry to say it was already in Chicago on June 7th...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 8, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I got an email. LA is the last stop in the tour. Sorry to say it was already in Chicago on June 7th...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously?? Dang. How did I miss out on that?


----------



## Megan Langer (Jul 8, 2014)

I have to say, I have gotten multiple boxes since the beginning of the year and this is the first month I skipped completely. I don't look good in hats but I am still curious about the hat. The salad servers are cute but really wild and don't match my style at all or my dishware. I have soooo much sunscreen from so many boxes even with three kids and one being a red head, I don't need anymore. The straws are cute but does anyone use straws anymore? The jump rope is interesting, I love all things fitness but I feel like I would need a DVD to go with it. The idea of just jumping rope doesn't appeal. I just received coconut snacks from another box. I don't want drug store mascara. I may regret saying this but right now I am happy I skipped this month and saved the $40 but after I see the hat maybe I will change my mind or maybe they will come out with a code. I might swap for the jump rope but then again maybe not. Happy hunting for photos and thanks so much for the early sneak peak!


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, boy...I need some pics since I am a little traumatized by recent sub hats...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This was a free referral box for me and is not bad, I like the jump rope the most. It is definitely time for a PopSugar break though, since I still have not worn the last hat they sent!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Just curious, for those who wear mascara, how long does one bottle usually last you? I feel like PS sends them every few months.


General rule is not to keep an open mascara for more than three months.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 8, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I'm stressing out a bit b/c I created a new email address just to sign up for Popsugar last month using a code... And now I can't for the life of me figure out what it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't log in the site, so I can't cancel or change payment method or anything like that. I'm a total loss! Has anyone had this happen? Could I possibly call customer service and give them all my other info and hope that they can retrieve my account info? Ahhhhhh


are you on a mac? if so let me know and i can help you find info!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

The salad servers and sun bum lotions have just shown up on the MSA swap boards. Hoping to see a hat there or on instagram soon.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 8, 2014)

Wanna see pics!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2014)

MeganandBay said:


> I have to say, I have gotten multiple boxes since the beginning of the year and this is the first month I skipped completely. I don't look good in hats but I am still curious about the hat. The salad servers are cute but really wild and don't match my style at all or my dishware. I have soooo much sunscreen from so many boxes even with three kids and one being a red head, I don't need anymore. The straws are cute but does anyone use straws anymore? The jump rope is interesting, I love all things fitness but I feel like I would need a DVD to go with it. The idea of just jumping rope doesn't appeal. I just received coconut snacks from another box. I don't want drug store mascara. I may regret saying this but right now I am happy I skipped this month and saved the $40 but after I see the hat maybe I will change my mind or maybe they will come out with a code. I might swap for the jump rope but then again maybe not. Happy hunting for photos and thanks so much for the early sneak peak!


I use straws, but paper straws are AWFUL. They're super adorable, but not practical for drinking.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 8, 2014)

hmmm, I think I'm going to pass this month!

I think it's a cute box for the most part, but Revlon really needs to get out of the subscription boxes. I think they stuck that mascara in at least 3 different boxes over the past month or two.

I just had a major surgery on my stomach, so I won't be eating salad, or the coconut snack things.

Love hats, but I always look ridiculous in them. Don't really need any more suntan lotion/spf in general.

The straws are cute, but wouldn't really be used. And the jump rope is neat, but if that's all I could use in the whole thing, it's not really worth the $40 for me.

Definitely not a bad box at all, just not up my alley this month. I am glad there was no coupon code so I was able to hold off on this one. Hopefully next month will be more up my alley!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I use straws, but paper straws are AWFUL. They're super adorable, but not practical for drinking.


It's true, a hipster breakfast lunch place in my area uses them and my straws get all wet and tear or bend until their unusable while I'm trying to drink. It's annoying.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I use straws, but paper straws are AWFUL. They're super adorable, but not practical for drinking.


I agree! I used paper straws for the first time on the 4th and not only did they make my drinks taste a little papery, they did not hold up well long sitting in a cold drink. Cute, but like you said, not practical.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hope there are pictures soon! This is a free referral box for me too and I'm pretty happy with it. Popsugar always seems to read my mind about stuff I'd like to have -- I've been thinking about getting cute salad servers and drinking straws (for summer parties/bbqs) for a little bit and need some new mascara. Not sure about the sun hat but I'd wear it if it's cute or trade it possibly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I use straws, but paper straws are AWFUL. They're super adorable, but not practical for drinking.


Yeah, what is the deal with paper straws? It just doesn't make sense. It's like using a paper fork or spoon. I like my utensils to not evaporate when they touch liquid.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/07/popsugar-must-have-july-2014.html


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> General rule is not to keep an open mascara for more than three months.


Interesting. Thanks for letting me know. I actually have used the last one from PS a few times and probably would have used it again, but it sounds like I should toss it.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

pbpink said:


> Screen Shot 2014-07-08 at 1.07.35 PM.jpg
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/07/popsugar-must-have-july-2014.html


She actually said that's not real photos and she just made the collage from the MUT list.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> She actually said that's not real photos and she just made the collage from the MUT list.


i know + i put the link to post


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i know + i put the link to post


Just letting others know


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

Everything in that picture is correct except the jump rope and hat. My jump rope was blue and I think the handles were different...hat is slightly similar but I don't think that's it.

I live in Columbus, OH, so other Cbus peeps should get theirs today too.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Everything in that picture is correct except the jump rope and hat. My jump rope was blue and I think the handles were different...hat is slightly similar but I don't think that's it.
> 
> I live in Columbus, OH, so other Cbus peeps should get theirs today too.


thanks for letting us know! the hat is straw? i would think that might get crushed in the PS sized box….


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Everything in that picture is correct except the jump rope and hat. My jump rope was blue and I think the handles were different...hat is slightly similar but I don't think that's it.
> 
> I live in Columbus, OH, so other Cbus peeps should get theirs today too.


Awesome - cause I quite like that hat. I hope it fits!


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

I think this was the hat I got:

http://www.michaelstars.com/hats/sea-grass-crusher-hat


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I think this was the hat I got:
> 
> http://www.michaelstars.com/hats/sea-grass-crusher-hat


Oh, not as big of a fan of that one. We'll have to see how it looks in person.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I think this was the hat I got:
> 
> http://www.michaelstars.com/hats/sea-grass-crusher-hat


like yours better!! wish i had a code now!


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think this looks like a great box.  LOVE the hat!  How cool!  Much better than the tacky "Muito Cool" hat in the Nina Garcia box.


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

TKO's website is being weird on my phone, but this was the jump rope:

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mI0PBCA7hS2JCYxH3KR1Udw.jpg


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> TKO's website is being weird on my phone, but this was the jump rope:
> 
> http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mI0PBCA7hS2JCYxH3KR1Udw.jpg


That jump rope looks awesome. I'm really excited to use it.


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I think this looks like a great box.  LOVE the hat!  How cool!  Much better than the tacky "Muito Cool" hat in the Nina Garcia box.


Any hat will be an improvement!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Jul 8, 2014)

This box isn't worth much at all. Those paper straws are horrible. The sunscreen is alright and that hat is hideous. Damn it.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I think this was the hat I got:
> 
> http://www.michaelstars.com/hats/sea-grass-crusher-hat


That is a GREAT hat.  Didn't get this month's box -- I'm going to hit the swap boards to see if I can get the hat!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> That is a GREAT hat.  Didn't get this month's box -- I'm going to hit the swap boards to see if I can get the hat!


If that is the hat it will probably end up on my swap list. Unless it looks a little different in person. Not really a fan of the raw-looking edge.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I think this was the hat I got:
> 
> http://www.michaelstars.com/hats/sea-grass-crusher-hat


Thank you for posting that. Not really digging that hat design so much....but it will still effectively block the sun.


----------



## Megan Langer (Jul 8, 2014)

I an not interested in the hat at all. The only thing I will be looking for on the swap sites is maybe the jump rope, everything else I am happy to go without.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Tiffanybella82 said:


> This box isn't worth much at all. Those paper straws are horrible. The sunscreen is alright and that hat is hideous. Damn it.


Yeah hoping the sunscreen and lotion are decent. If so, that and the jump rope at least make me feel like i got my money's worth. I doubt I will use the straws. I might use the salad servers - they are cute and my dishes are all pretty basic white so they will at least not look strange on my table. Pretty sad to see Revlon in there - that will most definitely go on my swap list. Still really hoping I like the hat a lot more in person.


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

I was just thinking like a month ago, that in my 5 months since I discovered subscriptions boxes, I have never gotten a single mascara. Now I'm getting 3 identical mascaras from 3 different boxes all in one month. Be careful what you wish for.

I freaking LOVE that hat!! It's a step down from my Nina Garcia one, but it'll do. lol.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 8, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I think this was the hat I got:
> 
> http://www.michaelstars.com/hats/sea-grass-crusher-hat


I love that hat! I have to say I was worried looking at the way the URL is abbreviated. 

Is it the black one or the straw-coloured one?

Of course nothing can top the Nina Garcia hat if you're going for pure class, but it's nice to have options for days you don't want to dress up.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Could you take a picture of the hat by any chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this all it?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 8, 2014)

Can someone please post a legit picture of the box when they receive it? We waited THIS LONG for spoilers and now I'm like, fangirling at work to see what really looks like what!!

I haven't even received my shipping info yet, due to me, referring myself to another email account just so i can use REFER5 -__- so I have to wait longer for my box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If thats really the style of the hat, I'm a bit disappointed. I've been wanting a real large sized beach hat thats like, flowy.. you know? Oh well, it's still pretty cute.

Someone pleaseeeeeeeee, post a picture.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Is this all it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there is also a Sun Bum Lotion...


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 8, 2014)

Ahhh!!!  I want my Popsugar box so badly!!

I totally forgot I have to go to lunch with my grandma and mom and its RIGHT when my box will be delivered!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I think there is also a Sun Bum Lotion...


I wonder if we are getting a spray and a lotion?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 8, 2014)

I am actually really excited for this!  The kids and I can always use sunscreen, vacation is coming up and I really like that hat (it's much cuter than the floppy gray one I got from PSMH last year), I don't have a jump rope and have always wanted one, I think the salad tongs would look great with my wooden salad bowl and other plain white pieces, the straws are great for entertaining or just entertaining the kids, and I love coconut.  Even my giant mascara stash is thinning out so whatever, I'll take another one. 

I love how PSMH always gets me stuff I want but not quite enough to go out and buy.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Seriously?? Dang. How did I miss out on that?


Right? I missed this too for some reason.

I'm digging this box, much better than most of the ones in 2014, especially the Resort box (still waiting on my replacement items for the bajillion damaged RB of McD clutches they kept sending me). I keep hovering on the fence about canceling PS. I added BB, got rid of SocialBliss and once my FFF shows up I'll be canceling that too. PS keeps doing 2-3 boxes that are complete misses for me, then 2-3 that are home runs so it evens out.

The hat looks great. I live on the beach and in Lincoln Park in the summer so I'm always looking for new beach hats. Surprisingly my current favorite was from VS for only 20$.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I love how PSMH always gets me stuff I want but not quite enough to go out and buy.


Yes! They also introduce me to companies I might not know about. Those French Bull servers are adorable. I went to their website and I can definitely see myself purchasing stuff there in the future. I've also purchased 3 other things from May Designs after we got that agenda thing last year.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ahhh!!! I want my Popsugar box so badly!!
> 
> I totally forgot I have to go to lunch with my grandma and mom and its RIGHT when my box will be delivered!


And we want you to open that box, so we can see some pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Right? I missed this too for some reason.
> 
> I'm digging this box, much better than most of the ones in 2014, especially the Resort box (still waiting on my replacement items for the bajillion damaged RB of McD clutches they kept sending me). I keep hovering on the fence about canceling PS. I added BB, got rid of SocialBliss and once my FFF shows up I'll be canceling that too. PS keeps doing 2-3 boxes that are complete misses for me, then 2-3 that are home runs so it evens out.
> 
> The hat looks great. I live on the beach and in Lincoln Park in the summer so I'm always looking for new beach hats. Surprisingly my current favorite was from VS for only 20$.


I agree with this. September &amp; October were nothing to write home about for me. November for me was excellent (LOVE that scarf and wore it all winter long). December was so-so (I was glad it was a free referral box). January was a pretty decent month for me (used the gloves even though they were too big &amp; love M+G). I loved Febraury (the jewelry holder is still being used), March (scarf &amp; ring holder made me happy) and April (hello Too Faced, Caldrea, Naturebox &amp; Run the World!), then I wasn't a big fan of May or June (and thinking I'm not going to love July so much either depending on how the hat looks in person). Hopefully August, September &amp; October will be awesome!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Yes! They also introduce me to companies I might not know about. Those French Bull servers are adorable. I went to their website and I can definitely see myself purchasing stuff there in the future. I've also purchased 3 other things from May Designs after we got that agenda thing last year.


My may designs agenda was in my work laptop bag when it was stolen a few months back (right out of my car in my driveway, ACK) and I STILL thinking about how much I miss it.  Thanks for the reminder - I'm gonna order more now!


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

Hat is the straw color and there is a Sun Bum SPF 30 sunscreen and a Sun Bum lotion.

Won't be home from work for another hour and a half, but if no one else gets a pic up before then I will post one.


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...

That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you. 

Popsugar is my absolute favorite service and I come on here month after month to bashing and I just felt the need to type that. Sorry if it offends anyone that was not the intention. My PSMH is just such a happy thing for me each month, I love getting it in the mail and then I come on here and get my little happy bubble burst. "Oh, maybe this month does suck, oh maybe paper straws are awful even though I think they're cute. Oh, maybe I should've unsubscribed and resubscribed to save $5, etc." 

That's all.. I guess I just wish this forum could be a little party sharing the things we're excited about and not complaining. Most of the time it is.. but I just think people are hard to please. Over  $100 value is a win for me. I think working at PSMH would be a tough job!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

I know the hat isn't everyones style, but it's always something you could keep in your car.  

My bf's car is a convertible and when we decide to put the top down, it's nice to have a hat in the car to keep my hair from whipping around and getting a sunburn.

I keep one in my car too, it's nice to have a hat if your at an outdoor event/camping and it's super hot or sunny. Good way for me to hide sweaty hair.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...
> 
> That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you.
> 
> ...


This is actually pretty tame compared to #dialgate of February 2014.


----------



## jiblet (Jul 8, 2014)

I love the hat! I just lost one very similar to this biking the other day! Perfect timeing for my first PSMH! I wonder if it can be packed or will it get crushed?


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> This is actually pretty tame compared to #dialgate of February 2014.


I absolutely agree,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I'm kinda lumping all of the past several months together, maybe that isn't fair. 

#dialgate - lol!  :lol:


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2014)

I LOVE this box- This is a perfectly curated summer box!! Well done PS- you Rock!!!


----------



## Megan Langer (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the looks of the jump rope, I think I will try to swap for one.  I am not sold on the hat because I don't normally wear hats, I am worried I can't pull it off. I guess I could always swap the hat if it doesn't work!


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVING the box! That hat is adorable and perfect! I spend about 3 days a week at the beach and my hat is looking bad. Also, those salad servers are so cute and perfect since I entertain a lot! Sunscreen is a constant in my house, and my mascara is almost gone, so perfect timing! I have crappy arthritis in my knee, so I can't jump rope - trade or give it to my kids!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...
> 
> That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you.
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't come off as complaining. I really do love PSMH. It's no surprise that everyone isn't going to love every box. As I said, Feb, March &amp; April were all mega wins for me, so it's to be expected that I'd have a few months that were just so-so. I'm also trying to remain positive about the hat. I actually do wear hats, and I think I was just really excited when that first pic was posted since that hat was exceptionally cute and then the real one was just not really my style. I'm sure I'll be able to trade it if I dont love it. Like I said, pretty pumped for that jump rope. That and the sunscreen pay for the box for me alone.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...
> 
> That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you.
> 
> ...


I first want to say I'm not trying to attack you or invalidate your opinion on the tone of the PS threads.

I don't see anyone saying they hate surprises or new things. I see people saying they like/dislike certain items, PS having better and worse months depending what people like, certain items have appeared in other boxes and SmartPost is anything but. I think it's good to have dissenting opinions of items as long as the conversation stays civil which I feel it is. Last month I was one of the people who liked getting a book with a football storyline, others didn't. It didn't change my opinion of the book, I didn't change anyone else's opinion of the book and neither opinion is correct or incorrect.

I personally like coming on and seeing complimentary and contrary opinions. Sometimes people point out things I didn't know about items (the lemon wipes being made in China) and that can influence my opinion on them if I'm neutral but no one disliking something will make me stop liking it and no one liking something will make me stop disliking it.

If reading the MUT forums bursts your bubble, you feel they're full of negativity and they make you reconsider subscribing perhaps you should consider not reading them. It's just one tiny portion of internet with the opinions of a bunch of randoms, they should have no impact on your daily life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 8, 2014)

The reason I stalk these threads (and Birchbox threads) like a madwoman, is for the spoilers so I can decide if that month is a box I want. For me, I'm happy to pass on the July box now that I've seen it and am now looking forward to August's box.


----------



## jiblet (Jul 8, 2014)

Have we determined if the hat is the floppy style or the fedora style yet? I cant find either on the Michael Stars website.


----------



## JENNIER (Jul 8, 2014)

Popsugar just posted a photo on Instagram of a more fedora style hat, I'm hoping it's the real one because I like it!


----------



## wurly (Jul 8, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Right? I missed this too for some reason.
> 
> I'm digging this box, much better than most of the ones in 2014, especially the Resort box (still waiting on my replacement items for the bajillion damaged RB of McD clutches they kept sending me). I keep hovering on the fence about canceling PS. I added BB, got rid of SocialBliss and once my FFF shows up I'll be canceling that too. PS keeps doing 2-3 boxes that are complete misses for me, then 2-3 that are home runs so it evens out.
> 
> The hat looks great. I live on the beach and in Lincoln Park in the summer so I'm always looking for new beach hats. Surprisingly my current favorite was from VS for only 20$.


Chicago people, I missed it too!!!! I am so into hats this year and last year. I can't wait for this box. I just picked up a giant straw hat like yours at Ross for $10 over the weekend. I don't care if I become the crazy hat lady, I am going to hoard hats. After decades of being the giant head girl who could never wear hats, all of a sudden hats fit my head. I don't think my head has shrunken, just that hats are being made bigger now. This box looks pretty good. I want that jump rope, it will be an excellent addition to my workout routine on my deck. And the sun bum lotions have those cute monkeys on them. I almost picked some up this weekend, but thought I would try to finish my current stash, so this is perfect. Those tongs are super cute, and will look great with my super neutral decor. And coconut anything is interesting to me. All in all, a pretty good box. I paid retail for this box, so I'm happy it looks so good. 

I also received 2 shipments from Gilt today, so I am on a crazy materialistic high. I actually feel high looking at the popsugar box and going through my Gilt stuff.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not even subscribed to this box and I've been all up in this thread and stalking instagram... And with that, here is a screenshot of your box, ladies!


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I'm not even subscribed to this box and I've been all up in this thread and stalking instagram... And with that, here is a screenshot of your box, ladies!


Hah, I was just about to post a picture. You beat me to it! Yep, that is everything I got in mine.


----------



## wurly (Jul 8, 2014)

Chicago people, some help please. My box is in New Berlin, WI, as of this morning. So it goes from Fedex in New Berlin to my suburban Chicago post office tomorrow, or the day after, then out for delivery to me, right? So maybe Thursday, if not Friday?


----------



## messjess18 (Jul 8, 2014)

Am I the only here that thinks that this box is crap? A jump rope, really? Some salad servers for all the guests I serve in my studio apartment...? Some paper straws? A cheap mascara? Nasty chips? A not so cute hat? PopSugar, you're really losing me here..


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

wurly said:


> Chicago people, some help please. My box is in New Berlin, WI, as of this morning. So it goes from Fedex in New Berlin to my suburban Chicago post office tomorrow, or the day after, then out for delivery to me, right? So maybe Thursday, if not Friday?


Does it go from New Berlin to an USPS Chicago distribution center then to the suburban USPS or directly from New Berlin to your suburban post office? I'm in Lincoln Park and my estimated delivery has changed to 7/11 from 7/14 but I'm not sure about the suburban shipping route.


----------



## JENNIER (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok I dunno about the hat, but I'll give it a shot. I do like the color!

Thanks for the photo!!!!


----------



## JENNIER (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok I dunno about the hat, but I'll give it a shot. I do like the color!

Thanks for the photo!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

messjess18 said:


> Am I the only here that thinks that this box is crap? A jump rope, really? Some salad servers for all the guests I serve in my studio apartment...? Some paper straws? A cheap mascara? Nasty chips? A not so cute hat? PopSugar, you're really losing me here..


Yes, you would be the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> Ok I dunno about the hat, but I'll give it a shot. I do like the color!
> 
> Thanks for the photo!!!!


I am also glad is not black, very casual... It could work!


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I first want to say I'm not trying to attack you or invalidate your opinion on the tone of the PS threads.
> 
> I don't see anyone saying they hate surprises or new things. I see people saying they like/dislike certain items, PS having better and worse months depending what people like, certain items have appeared in other boxes and SmartPost is anything but. I think it's good to have dissenting opinions of items as long as the conversation stays civil which I feel it is. Last month I was one of the people who liked getting a book with a football storyline, others didn't. It didn't change my opinion of the book, I didn't change anyone else's opinion of the book and neither opinion is correct or incorrect.
> 
> ...


Yep I agree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like I said..  it's not differing opinions that bother me... I appreciate the negative posts that have reasoning and explanation! I don't think I would be here if I didn't want different opinions good and bad. 

It's more like the hating on Popsugar as a whole posts or the in descriptive, "REALLY?! I hate this posts."

I just felt the need to stand in Pop's corner. I think they do a great job - OF COURSE we're all not going to like everything.. but that's kinda the point, I think. Getting out of our comfort zones. I would never ever purchase that hat.. but i'm pumped &amp; kinda nervous to try it out and see if I like it and I'm not going to boycott PS for choosing it. 

I feel like i didn't explain myself correctly, but oh well I'm just another random, I suppose. 

My daily life is intact, no worries.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Wish the hat was more of a fedora shape but oh well!


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...
> 
> That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you.
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth! I'm a long time stalker of MUT and a newer poster but I feel like a lot of negativity is going on, dont get me wrong I love to hear the good and the bad but half the time the person hasn't even gotten their own box! I mean someone already bit back at u about this, come on ladies let's stick together lol! I must say this is only my second box so I guess I might just not know we're the bar stands on this subscription box though.what does everyone else think?


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 8, 2014)

messjess18 said:


> Am I the only here that thinks that this box is crap? A jump rope, really? Some salad servers for all the guests I serve in my studio apartment...? Some paper straws? A cheap mascara? Nasty chips? A not so cute hat? PopSugar, you're really losing me here..


Love this box.  Workout everyday after work and was just about to buy a jump rope on my own.  Host plenty of people all the time so the servers will go to good use, or make a nice housewarming gift to someone else, or even be some cool, funky artwork mounted in my kitchen (not all Popsugar subscribers have a studio...I'd venture to say many don't?).  Cheap mascara doesn't mean bad, my fav brand is "cheap" L'Oreal. The paper straws are super cute placed in a crafty summer drink for when I host those people that'll eat from my salad servers at my house.  Hat is cute enough to protect me from some strong Cali sun.  

So, no, not a "box of crap" for some people including myself.  It's all in how you look at it!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> Yep I agree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like I said..  it's not differing opinions that bother me...* I appreciate the negative posts that have reasoning and explanation! I don't think I would be here if I didn't want different opinions good and bad. *
> 
> It's more like the hating on Popsugar as a whole posts or the in descriptive, "REALLY?! I hate this posts."
> 
> ...


But that's not what you said previously. If people don't like something they shouldn't feel the need to have to justify their dislike (or like), they should be able to simply say they don't like it.



laurynashlea said:


> I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! *You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...*
> 
> That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hating on PopSugar is MuT's favorite past time! Unfortunately, it's been like that since I can remember.

I am a PopSugar cheerleader! I love them, but I did say that paper straws suck. Haha! They are adorable though and they can be used for other stuff!

I think over the last few months with codes and discounts they've changed their customer base a bit. Hopefully they are getting back to $40 a month, love it or leave it!


----------



## crazykk2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ooo I'm excited. Leaving for cape may in a lil over a week and the hat and sunscreen would be perfect. Although....my box doesn't even have a tracking number yet. And we all know how slow it can be sometimes. Here's to it coming soon!


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> But that's not what you said previously. If people don't like something they shouldn't feel the need to have to justify their dislike (or like), they should be able to simply say they don't like it.


Oh, it isn't? "*You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for" *

I'm sorry, where did you find the, "they shouldn't feel need to justify their dislike" part again? 

Disliking something and complaining about the subscription are different IMO, but I'm so glad I have someone to interpret my own thoughts for me, how nice!


----------



## sylarana (Jul 8, 2014)

To me, this one is perfect! I LOVE the hat and if I don't use the jump rope, my kids will. Same with the straws. And the salad servers are so cute. I adore the design. Sunscreen and mascara will get used. And those coconut things are my fav snacks.

I think this one is just very much dominated by the hat .. if you don't like the hat, the box will most likely be a bit of a loss. But then, since it has a pretty high value, you can always try to sell/trade the hat and make it worth that way.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm actually really excited for this box. Yes, it's free from referrals but I absolutely am excited for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay, I haven't been on here in ages, but I'm chiming in to say that this one is kind of a miss for me too, not because the products are bad but because I have either already received items like these in past boxes or will simply not use the products. That's just because of me though, and I'm glad people like the box. I'm unlikely to use a jump rope in my carpeted house, don't really wear hats and still haven't worn my last hat from PS, and I already have two sets of salad servers. I'll try the lotions and the mascara. My kid will use the straws, which are cute. It's fine, and I know I'm taking a risk by getting the box. Just not as great a box for me as the last couple of boxes were.

Regarding the negativity, there are people from sub boxes who read these forums, so for those of us who don't have a blog it's actually kind of useful to leave some feedback here on MUT so that people like PS (or people starting new sub boxes) can get multiple perspectives and learn what goes over well for subscribers.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> I'm sorry, where did you find the, "they shouldn't feel need to justify their dislike" part again?


Right here:



laurynashlea said:


> Yep I agree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like I said..  it's not differing opinions that bother me...* I appreciate the negative posts that have reasoning and explanation! *I don't think I would be here if I didn't want different opinions good and bad.
> 
> *It's more like the hating on Popsugar as a whole posts or the in descriptive, "REALLY?! I hate this posts."*


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

I would love to see if there are variations in the hat. I am a fan of the one in the instagram pic, it's very cute.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

Ladies, let's keep it civilized. I understand a difference of opinion but there's no need to argue over something silly.


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> Disliking something and complaining about the subscription are different IMO, but I'm so glad I have someone to interpret my own thoughts for me, how nice!


I totally see a different between "this isn't for me" and "this is a box of crap." Opinions are appreciated, but there is a way to say them tactfully.


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Right here:


I truly think you're misunderstanding me. How is saying I appreciate descriptive negative opinions but don't necessarily care for the ones who just say they hate Pop Sugar saying that people shouldn't feel the need to justify their tastes? 

I'm sorry if I'm not being clear. I'll try to keep my positivity towards PSMH to myself next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kannikasuki (Jul 8, 2014)

I found a variation on twitter! Here's a screenshot.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oooh looks  like there's a variation in the straws as well as the hat!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 8, 2014)

I love when there are variations -- it's like you go somewhat spoiler-free for your actual box!


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

-wonders if anyone will find a fedora variation-   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2014)

*pops head in* Have the July boxes shipped yet?


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 8, 2014)

i would love the jumping ropes, just want i need to get in shape. but i guess the other items are not must haves for me, so it is good that i did not buy this box. there just isn't a time and place for me to use the serving spoons and straws despite how cute they look, nor the hat since i won't be going to the beach anytime soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL I'm sorry, I had to laugh when someone said that they didn't like the ultimate negativity with basically PS bashing comments on here and then someone else said this was a box of crap. Hahahahha. Lmfao, I'm so sorry but I couldn't help but laugh out loud and I'm at work.

Anyways, there's always going to be negativity in a forum especially when it comes to a high range of different items from a box we all pay for. It's up to you as a reader to participate in however way you want, just remember that everyone is entitled to their opinions and try to realize what tones people are speaking in. I, for one, usually take the wrong "TONE" of text messages when reading them. I end up getting mad for nothing when whoever is texting me didn't mean it in that way. LOL.

But really, I don't think this box is "CRAPPY" because I'm inlove with whats in it. The hat has me fangirling. You guys are lucky who have got theirs already or are getting theirs this week because mine isn't even shipped yet -__-


----------



## skyflower (Jul 8, 2014)

i love both variations of pics so far!  i'm really excited for this box and loved seeing the spoilers, i really hope the hat fits.

i looked up the ingredients for the sun screen,

http://shop.trustthebum.com/spf-30-moisturizing-sunscreen-lotion/

it's chemical rather than mineral, so i think i'll have to pass it on to someone else (personal preference for sunscreens that protect by reflecting rather than absorbing), but everything else looks excellent.

you don't need to entertain others to use serving spoons!  i use them when making a fancy personal salad and tossing in the dressing and toppings.  Usually 2 serving salads since it's hard for me to fill up on veggies.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 8, 2014)

Whoever asked about suburban Chicago delivery... Usually what happens with mine is it hits New Berlin and spends the day. Tonight it'll leave there and head to my south suburban post office. My PO is awesomee so if they get it there before 830 tomorrow morning it will be on my doorstep tomorrow after work. Later and I won't get it til Thursday


----------



## Lauryn Orr (Jul 8, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> LOL I'm sorry, I had to laugh when someone said that they didn't like the ultimate negativity with basically PS bashing comments on here and then someone else said this was a box of crap. Hahahahha. Lmfao, I'm so sorry but I couldn't help but laugh out loud and I'm at work.
> 
> Anyways, there's always going to be negativity in a forum especially when it comes to a high range of different items from a box we all pay for. It's up to you as a reader to participate in however way you want, just remember that everyone is entitled to their opinions and try to realize what tones people are speaking in. I, for one, usually take the wrong "TONE" of text messages when reading them. I end up getting mad for nothing when whoever is texting me didn't mean it in that way. LOL.
> 
> But really, I don't think this box is "CRAPPY" because I'm inlove with whats in it. The hat has me fangirling. You guys are lucky who have got theirs already or are getting theirs this week because mine isn't even shipped yet -__-


I got a good laugh too, oh well - can't kill me for trying, right? I know better now.  :laughno:


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 8, 2014)

Guys, I really think we need to stop the bickering and move forward as it's not getting anyone anywhere. Everyone is entitled to express their feelings (positive or negative) on this forum, and we're not always going to agree with each other.

With that said, now that I've seen the picture of the stuff, it's definitely a cute curation of stuff, but I'm still pretty happy I passed this month. Hoping August has an actual coupon code!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 8, 2014)

My box just updated and looks like it's due to be delivered today? That doesn't seem right since it's about 60 miles away.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2014)

laurynashlea said:


> I've read this thread for a while now and.. [i feel like i'm going to get attacked for saying this] there's just so much negativity! You're all absolutely entitled to your own opinions and liking/disliking things.. that's what forums are for, but if you "hate" trying new things or "hate" being surprised... maybe subscription boxes aren't for you...
> 
> That hat is worth more than the box full price, and I am always pleasantly surprised with my items and I love gifting away the things I won't use. It's fine for you not to like it, but if you are a picky person in general and aren't interested in new things, again.. maybe subbys aren't for you.
> 
> ...


I mean, people are going to post how they feel, even if it's negative, and I"m really glad that's true. It'd be pretty terrible if every post here was fake positivity because so many of us use these posts to gauge whether or not we want to try a box, etc. 

 If you feel the place could use some positive, by all means, post your enthusiasm. Maybe it'll inspire others to do so, too. But these posts complaining about complaining tend to do more harm than good and bring things to a MORE negative level. As you've already seen, it makes people feel like they're being told they can't post how they feel about something they paid to receive. 

The only way to combat the negative is to post some positive!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2014)

I held off on resubbing until I saw this month's box, and I think I'm going to pass.

I don't think it's a box of "crap" but it's not a box worth $40 for me, this month.

I know I'd not wear the hat, it's not really my style and hats like that tend to look a little silly on me (and i never wear any hat I get, even if I think I might).

The salad servers are cute, and so are the straws!

I would like the sunscreen and lotion, I think...but I have lots of that, right now. Same with the mascara. I've tried the coconut chips and they are just okay, for me.

The jump rope is so not happening for me - last year, I broke my ankle falling off a sidewalk then I rolled down a hill last month and sprained that same one. The last thing I need is to jump over a rope at this point, LMAO.

Basically, I'd be paying for sunscreen, salad servers, and straws, and while I like those things, I can't justify the cost for them. Maybe I'll see you next month, PS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I'm not even subscribed to this box and I've been all up in this thread and stalking instagram... And with that, here is a screenshot of your box, ladies!


  
Thanks for sharing!



nicepenguins said:


> Okay, I haven't been on here in ages, but I'm chiming in to say that this one is kind of a miss for me too, not because the products are bad but because I have either already received items like these in past boxes or will simply not use the products. That's just because of me though, and I'm glad people like the box. I'm unlikely to use a jump rope in my carpeted house, don't really wear hats and still haven't worn my last hat from PS, and I already have two sets of salad servers. I'll try the lotions and the mascara. My kid will use the straws, which are cute. It's fine, and I know I'm taking a risk by getting the box. Just not as great a box for me as the last couple of boxes were.
> 
> Regarding the negativity, there are people from sub boxes who read these forums, so for those of us who don't have a blog it's actually kind of useful to leave some feedback here on MUT so that people like PS (or people starting new sub boxes) can get multiple perspectives and learn what goes over well for subscribers.


Maybe try the jump rope outside? I can't use it inside either because the lady who lives below me would not be too happy.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2014)

I think this box looks amazing. I  think popsugar did a great job. I love everything.


----------



## Megan Langer (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh that hat! I really want to like it but I don't. I saw a photo of the black version someone received and I think I like it a lot more than the tan or beige. Someone said earlier, the hat makes or breaks this box and I agree. Everything else to me I could use or make work but am not excited over. I live no where near a beach or water and can't think of where else to wear it. I have loved each box since January, I am due for an off month. Still pondering whether to order or not.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 8, 2014)

I really want that hat! It just screams beach, bikini,bongos and margaritas! Might bite the bullet on this one


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Maybe try the jump rope outside? I can't use it inside either because the lady who lives below me would not be too happy.


Thanks for the suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not so great in the Georgia summer heat (I'm more of an indoor treadmill/yoga person this time of year) but I'll probably find something fun to play with my kid with the jump rope. He plays with the pink exercise ball from pop sugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not so great in the Georgia summer heat (I'm more of an indoor treadmill/yoga person this time of year) but I'll probably find something fun to play with my kid with the jump rope. He plays with the pink exercise ball from pop sugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have used a jumprope for yoga before...you can use it similarly to how you would use a strap, it's just not stretchy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine is soooo close, yet so far away.  Status says that it departed Troutdale, OR (only 20 minutes from my house!) at 3:15 a.m. but it's still showing Friday delivery.   It's probably too late in the day to get it, but maybe tomorrow… 

That hat, hmm. . personally I'd prefer the straw colored hat.  A black hat in the summer doesn't seem great because it would get too hot.  I wish I could see a picture of someone in the hat so there's a reference about size/shape, etc.  Right now, I can't decide if it's hip and cool or frumpy and weird.  I like Michael Stars and wear the printed scarf we received last year all the time and still get compliments on it.  I have a few Michael Stars tops and like their breezy, effortless style.  Very comfortable and durable.   

As for everything else, I will definitely use the salad servers plus everything but the mascara (I just got one in Boxycharm).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 8, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have used a jumprope for yoga before...you can use it similarly to how you would use a strap, it's just not stretchy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What a great tip, thank you!!


----------



## MET (Jul 8, 2014)

This box looks great - it just screams summer and is perfect for July.  I actually like this one better than the PS Summer Box.   Can't wait to see all of the variations especially since mine is not scheduled to arrive until Friday.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

@@Sadejane SmartPost delivers directly from Troutdale to you? Lucky! They always send packages from Troutdale to Auburn before sending them back down to Portland for me (Montavilla! When I moved into my apartment, the house next door was an actual drug house. We assume meth based on the tweakers who were always there. The DEA has since raided it).


----------



## Shop4life (Jul 8, 2014)

I found this pic on mysubscriptionaddiction.com Wish I had my box!!!


----------



## aweheck (Jul 8, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Mine is soooo close, yet so far away.  Status says that it departed Troutdale, OR (only 20 minutes from my house!) at 3:15 a.m. but it's still showing Friday delivery.   It's probably too late in the day to get it, but maybe tomorrow…
> 
> That hat, hmm. . personally I'd prefer the straw colored hat.  A black hat in the summer doesn't seem great because it would get too hot.  I wish I could see a picture of someone in the hat so there's a reference about size/shape, etc.  Right now, I can't decide if it's hip and cool or frumpy and weird.  I like Michael Stars and wear the printed scarf we received last year all the time and still get compliments on it.  I have a few Michael Stars tops and like their breezy, effortless style.  Very comfortable and durable.
> 
> As for everything else, I will definitely use the salad servers plus everything but the mascara (I just got one in Boxycharm).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Meganola is right on that info, look forward to Friday, your box most likely has a transfer to the regular post office before it makes a beeline to your house. (Known as smartpost)


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, I have two of these boxes coming my way, so hopefully they're not exactly the same!! 

Not really a fan of the paper straws at all. I wish they had included something else instead of those. 

The hat is my favorite item I think. 

The sunblock I'll definitely use. 

The jumprope is cool, but I have no need for 2 of them so that'll probably go on the trade thread if I don't just sell my whole extra box. 

I don't eat salad, so I have absolutely no use for the salad serving set either, not excited at all about that. 

All in all, the hat is cool but I don't really think this month is amazing, and am sort of disappointed with it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> Well, I have two of these boxes coming my way, so hopefully they're not exactly the same!!
> 
> Not really a fan of the paper straws at all. I wish they had included something else instead of those.
> 
> ...


The salad spoons would make someone a nice gift when invited over for a bbq or something I think just a thought


----------



## aweheck (Jul 8, 2014)

Please people, don't discount those straws! I feel they could be used as a great art project down the road, for Adults or kids. I think they are very unusual and will have great possibilities for decorating cupcakes, making a mobile, decorating: a giftbox, ornament, picture frame etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been wanting a jump rope and salad spoons for a few months now and keep forgetting to look for some when I'm at the store. I like hats, but have a larger head and lots of thick hair (keeping my fingers crossed it works for me!). I Have wanted a hat for when I'm out in the hot tub (no cover overhead and the sun gets me and my hair with all that reflection. I would also like it for when I'm out camping or out on my deck. I love coconut chips but usually go natural unsweetened flakes that I roast myself, but I'd give them a try. The sun lotions are greatly welcomed, I have massive samples for my face from sephora and other special buys, but a larger size is a want of mine, the Mascara will get used, I have several sample sizes, but really, I'd rather have a back stock more than not. This box has different interesting contents that are fun and of use. Pop-sugar answered my prayers after my HUGE disappointment with this months FFF box. I am so happy that I have two on the way so that I can share one with my daughter and if I find a code, I'm going to be tempted to order one more for my friend who has a birthday in a few weeks. Pretty Happy overall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## jackieee (Jul 8, 2014)

I tried to use the jump rope tonight in my workout, but it keeps tangling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited to use it too, ugh!


----------



## pbpink (Jul 8, 2014)

wurly said:


> I actually feel high looking at the popsugar box and going through my Gilt stuff.


love this!! at least someone feels happy + high here!! I may need to place an order with gilt too!


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Sadejane SmartPost delivers directly from Troutdale to you? Lucky! They always send packages from Troutdale to Auburn before sending them back down to Portland for me (Montavilla! When I moved into my apartment, the house next door was an actual drug house. We assume meth based on the tweakers who were always there. The DEA has since raided it).


Oh you know what, you're right. I think it will go to Auburn first. . . darn.  That means it will probably be Friday as it says, which is a shame because I'm going on a weekend trip to BC.  Montavilla is definitely 'up and coming', scary that you lived next to a drug house, scary.  I'm also in SE, Sellwood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 8, 2014)

I love the hat!!! But can't justify spending $40 for it right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 8, 2014)

Unfortunately, everyone I know already has salad tongs. I would never just randomly give those to someone. I might give them to someone as part of a wedding present, but they're so style specific that it would be really iffy. 

After looking at them on the website though, they really don't look like salad servers so much as high grade plastic spoons. 

So for anyone who is like me and going wtf do I do with this, at least they can be used as regular spoons I think? 

Plus they are heat resistant which is nice! 

So I am happier about them now that I looked them up a bit more. 

I wonder if we will all get the same pattern or different ones? I'm really hoping for the floral pattern instead of the chevron one.


----------



## jmd252 (Jul 8, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> Unfortunately, everyone I know already has salad tongs. I would never just randomly give those to someone. I might give them to someone as part of a wedding present, but they're so style specific that it would be really iffy.
> 
> After looking at them on the website though, they really don't look like salad servers so much as high grade plastic spoons.
> 
> ...


That chevron pattern serving set is about the only item I really do want from this set. I started a "house" box for when I buy a house in a few months and I cashed in a bunch of Birchbox points for some home items. Coincidentally, I got a French Bull dish and cutting board mat in that same pattern so the salad spoons would be a perfect match, but I can't justify the rest of the box this month since I know I won't wear the hat and already have a jump rope. If everyone keeps getting that chevron (zig zag?) Pattern maybe I'll eventually cave. Or...I could just buy the spoons but everything seems much more fun in when it's part of a subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought the cutest set of salad tongs from TJ Maxx and I don't use them for salads...they work great to stir and sometimes serve.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2014)

Love that there's variations with the hat!! Variations just make it a little more fun to open since I always know exactly what I'm getting. I haven't gone spoiler free for any sub box for 2 years- that's when I met &amp; started my love affair with makeuptalk... Hubby does get jealous at times..lol!!! This new site has definitely curbed my usage though


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 9, 2014)

Glad I sat this month out until I saw spoliers. Not a bad box, but definitely not one I want or would use! Here's to August!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2014)

FOLKS.

We're aware of the reports and that @@MissJexie has already made a general warning. The posts in question will remain up however please refrain from discussing that matter any further. 

We not here to police the site and tell people what they can and cannot say so long as the rules are followed. We'll only step in if the rules are being broken and if people ignore the general warnings issued either by myself or other staff members. If one of my staff members issues a general warning then please heed it instead of ignoring it or forcing me to step in.

If you're not happy with how negative someone is with their opinion feel free to block the person and you won't see posts from that person any longer.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm actually a bit excited for the salad tongs...though I have no real use for them being a college student and living the dorms haha. But I just used my Birchbox points to get a mug in the same pattern so I like that! Haha. I doubt that I'll ever wear the hat so I might just pass it along to someone else or leave it in my closet forever. The mascara is the same one from June Boxycharm so I'll being throwing that in my tote of all of the stuff I'm planning on doing a giveaway with on my blog. Could always use more sunscreen and this stuff seems like it's pretty nice. I think that the jump ropes are cool but the will probably go into my workout bin in my closet and never come out along with various exercise balls and DVDS. I will definitely eat those coconut things - food is never a problem haha. And the straws - well I'll probably just use them myself when I want to make my drink cute haha.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 9, 2014)

I like this box. I'd use and enjoy everything but the straws. I don't like it enough to get it full price, but if there's a good code soon, I might resubscribe.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 9, 2014)

MeganandBay said:


> Oh that hat! I really want to like it but I don't. I saw a photo of the black version someone received and I think I like it a lot more than the tan or beige. Someone said earlier, the hat makes or breaks this box and I agree. Everything else to me I could use or make work but am not excited over. I live no where near a beach or water and can't think of where else to wear it. I have loved each box since January, I am due for an off month. Still pondering whether to order or not.


Sounds like you probably won't be ordering it. But, if you change your mind, I think the hat works well in any sunny environment. Even just for sitting on your deck and reading the paper. I'm not a hat person, so I don't buy them. But a handful of times each summer I find myself really wishing I had this kind of hat. It's kind of like an umbrella to me, a tool to have on hand for unpredictable (or predictable) weather.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Love that there's variations with the hat!! Variations just make it a little more fun to open since I always know exactly what I'm getting. I haven't gone spoiler free for any sub box for 2 years- that's when I met &amp; started my love affair with makeuptalk... Hubby does get jealous at times..lol!!! This new site has definitely curbed my usage though


What are the variations? The box pics I have seen so far have all shown the same one.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2014)

Someone got a hat in straw color &amp; we've seen a black one... Hoping for other colors too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got my shipping! Excited. My box from last month is still sitting here next to me relatively untouched. I'm looking forward to the hat especially now that I've been spending more time outdoors so I'm not my usual "vampire" coloring. lol

Ok, I take that back about being excited for my shipping. I live on the East Coast now. In fact a drive down to NYC would take me three-ish hours while a drive down to Jersey would be a bit longer. So WHY is it going to take MORE THAN A WEEK for my Pop Sugar box to arrive? LOL Googling the location from where it shipped and it's a little under a four hour drive. A week! LOL A whole week!


----------



## TOTALDIVA (Jul 9, 2014)

I guess I'm gonna sound a little out of the loop here. I've heard of Popsugar and visited the website. What is this box your talking about?

Do you sign up or something and get a box every month? What has been in the previous one's?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 9, 2014)

TOTALDIVA said:


> I guess I'm gonna sound a little out of the loop here. I've heard of Popsugar and visited the website. What is this box your talking about?
> 
> Do you sign up or something and get a box every month? What has been in the previous one's?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This isn't up to date, but it's such a good way to see a ton of boxes all at once (I like to walk down memory lane and look at it from time to time, like a big dork)

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/02/poll-whats-been-your-favorite-popsugar-box-to-date/

PSMH is a monthly box of awesome.  You should definitely check it out!  Here is the link (non-referral): https://musthave.popsugar.com/


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 9, 2014)

TOTALDIVA said:


> I guess I'm gonna sound a little out of the loop here. I've heard of Popsugar and visited the website. What is this box your talking about?
> 
> Do you sign up or something and get a box every month? What has been in the previous one's?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's the Must Have box. To see older boxes, just go on the Popsugar Must Have Blog on their website. It shows all the boxes from the past, or look at the other threads in this forum for each box. It's a subscription service box that you sign up for on the Must Have site. It explains it all on there.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 9, 2014)

Agree 1000 times with whoever said the hat makes or breaks the box. I only wear hats while running and I don't think this one would work for that. I'll have to see when it gets here. I'll probably use the sunscreen and the jump rope, but I'm not too pumped about the rest. I'm wishing I had just waited for spoilers but at least the salad tongs will make a good stocking stuffer for my sister (if I don't lose them in the next 5 months!).

I'm definitely more of a fall/winter person, so I should probs stop shelling out for summer boxes. I'm much happier with scarves and body butters than hats and sunscreen. Alas.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 9, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Just got my shipping! Excited. My box from last month is still sitting here next to me relatively untouched. I'm looking forward to the hat especially now that I've been spending more time outdoors so I'm not my usual "vampire" coloring. lol
> 
> Ok, I take that back about being excited for my shipping. I live on the East Coast now. In fact a drive down to NYC would take me three-ish hours while a drive down to Jersey would be a bit longer. So WHY is it going to take MORE THAN A WEEK for my Pop Sugar box to arrive? LOL Googling the location from where it shipped and it's a little under a four hour drive. A week! LOL A whole week!


They use what is called SmartPost to get your box to you. It is sent via FEDEx to a fedex hub near you, then it is handed over to USPS (regular mail) which is usually a good deal away from that hub location, so your box has to make its way back to you. Mine box initiates in Watsonville, CA. Then makes it's way up to Troutdale Or (two hours away) then runs quickly up to Kent, WA (upper part of Washinton state) and makes it way slowly back down to to me about a week later. Mine was two hours away on Sunday, was suppose to be here on Friday, but that changed this morning, due to be delivered on Saturday (somebody dubbed this mailing process Dumbpost....... aptly put)


----------



## natashaia (Jul 9, 2014)

I gave up on pop sugar because i will be moving out of the country soon. I really want the jump rope though! and toasted coconut chips are the best- i discovered them at Trader Joes, but i don't live near one at the moment. my favorite PS snack will always be the truffle popcorn. yummy


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Someone got a hat in straw color &amp; we've seen a black one... Hoping for other colors too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really? I saw someone put that in a collage but I didn't think anyone got it. I've only seen the actual box photos featuring the brown one.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I gave up on pop sugar because i will be moving out of the country soon. I really want the jump rope though! and toasted coconut chips are the best- i discovered them at Trader Joes, but i don't live near one at the moment. my favorite PS snack will always be the truffle popcorn. yummy


That truffle Pipcorn was incredible.


----------



## skyflower (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Really? I saw someone put that in a collage but I didn't think anyone got it. I've only seen the actual box photos featuring the brown one.


Spoiler pics p 16 and 17. Hard to scroll back on my phone and cite though, so apologies for the posters!


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 9, 2014)

aweheck said:


> They use what is called SmartPost to get your box to you. It is sent via FEDEx to a fedex hub near you, then it is handed over to USPS (regular mail) which is usually a good deal away from that hub location, so your box has to make its way back to you. Mine box initiates in Watsonville, CA. Then makes it's way up to Troutdale Or (two hours away) then runs quickly up to Kent, WA (upper part of Washinton state) and makes it way slowly back down to to me about a week later. Mine was two hours away on Sunday, was suppose to be here on Friday, but that changed this morning, due to be delivered on Saturday (somebody dubbed this mailing process Dumbpost....... aptly put)


Where in Oregon are you?  I'm in Portland and just checked my tracking.  It left Troutdale yesterday morning and is in Auburn right now.  Originally I was scheduled for it to be delivered by this Friday, but it's updated to Thursday (tomorrow).  I hope you get your box earlier than tracking says.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 9, 2014)

Was having some envy over those French Bull salad servers (how silly is that?) but luckily scored some through a trade! Yay!

I am on the fence about that hat... I hope someone posts a picture of them wearing the hat. It would give me a better idea of how it really looks. Ya know?


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Jul 9, 2014)

So I'm really digging this box! Even though the mascara is drugstore, I got it in my boxy charm box last month and it's bomb. I have also been using SunBum for about a year and the sunscreen and cool down lotion has calmed many

sunburns. I also ordered those coconut chips and they are amazing. I don't own a hat like that and will come in handy when we go out on our boat. I also always use straws and have been needing some salad spoons for a while. Total win for me!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Spoiler pics p 16 and 17. Hard to scroll back on my phone and cite though, so apologies for the posters!


Maybe I'm blind... I only see browns on those pages...


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 9, 2014)

This will be my first PSMH box, so I'm pretty excited! I love hats; I have thin hair at the crown, so I always need sun hats or my head gets burned. I have a CrockPot in the same chevron design as those spoons, so I think I'll use them as serving spoons for meals I make in it -- I don't entertain, but it's fun to get fancy with dinnerware on a Sunday night just for me. I can always use sunscreen and lotion. My friend's kids will love the straws if I don't need them, and while I hate coconut, I'm sure I can find a co-worker to eat the chips.

Now all I need is a shipping email.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my box today and I really feel like it's my birthday today instead of this coming Sunday.

I love my box. Love the hat and the salad servers most of all. 

What can I say? I'm a Pop Sugar kind of girl and I end up totally loving my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The value is ALWAYS there.

Also very happy that I got a natural colored ( beige) straw hat. That's the color I would have picked if I had bought it myself.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 9, 2014)

This is my first month skipping in a LONG time -- and mostly I'm okay with that. I will say though, .... those Dang chips are so incredibly good that I was literally asking myself why I skipped for a few minutes even though I don't really care for the other contents haha. I got them a long time ago in ... I think Juniper? And got addicted then.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 9, 2014)

I also went back to the pictures and it looks like we only have reports of people actually receiving brown hats so far (any black ones were just people making collages based on the contents others described).  I REALLY hope black is an option, that's the one I'd want!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 9, 2014)

I LOVE THIS BOX!!!!  I hadn't seen any spoilers, and I was ecstatic to see a speed rope.  I've been needing a new one for a while but felt silly spending so much on a rope.  This is a great length for me and works really well.  The hat is absolutely perfect and will travel well with me.  It isn't quite as large as last years, but it is still crushable and easily packed.  The coconut chips are a total guilty pleasure for me, so I'm thrilled to get some.  The spoons are fun, the sunscreen is necessary.  The paper straws may get saved for a party some day, but they will totally get used as they are adorable.  Thanks for a great box!


----------



## secrethoarder (Jul 9, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> I found a variation on twitter! Here's a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the picture with the variation for hat color!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I know this is off subject of the July PSMH box. The summer LE box was my first LE. Does anyone when the next one (fall) is generally available? Just curious, I am a big fall fan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cllaeace (Jul 9, 2014)

So excited for my first box!!! Tried to avoid spoilers but I couldn't help myself!!! That hat is adorable, we spend a few days a week at the pool and I almost always wear the one hat I have. This will be a great addition.

As for the other items I'm trying not to peak too much ;

Now how long will this take? My account still says it's processing, and only has a reference number.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Got my box today and I really feel like it's my birthday today instead of this coming Sunday.
> 
> I love my box. Love the hat and the salad servers most of all.
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear you got a beige hat! Can you post a pic?


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 9, 2014)

YAY GOT MY BOX TODAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoiler photo under the cut! Beige hat for me!!



Spoiler











PS: Feel free to ask for more detailed photos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Jul 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> PS: Feel free to ask for more detailed photos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you take a photo of the info card? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbkirbs (Jul 9, 2014)

Any chance we can see a photo of the hat on someone? Can't tell what the fit is and I am dying to know!  

PS: longtime lurker, check here like a crazy woman once this box ships!! Thanks to all you active posters!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 9, 2014)

phanne said:


> Can you take a photo of the info card? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Of course! 



Spoiler


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 9, 2014)

sbkirbs said:


> Any chance we can see a photo of the hat on someone? Can't tell what the fit is and I am dying to know!
> 
> PS: longtime lurker, check here like a crazy woman once this box ships!! Thanks to all you active posters!!





jbird1175 said:


> Was having some envy over those French Bull salad servers (how silly is that?) but luckily scored some through a trade! Yay!
> 
> I am on the fence about that hat... I hope someone posts a picture of them wearing the hat. It would give me a better idea of how it really looks. Ya know?


Found this website that shows a few directions of the hat being worn.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/michael-stars-sea-grass-crusher-hat-in-natural/dp/MICH-WH18/


----------



## phanne (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh, the mascara was a special extra. That is a far better special extra than one other box that had extras this month, not to name names or anything... 

Also it looks like the new cards don't say that there may be variations, since there clearly are in the hats. The old ones used to say that. Oh well, love it all, and thanks for the pic!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> YAY GOT MY BOX TODAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoiler photo under the cut! Beige hat for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photo makes the hat look WAY better. It looked like it had sort of a frayed edge in other pictures. My hopes have heightened.


----------



## sbkirbs (Jul 9, 2014)

@@naturalactions Thank you for finding the hat photo!  Awesome sleuthing!


----------



## HazelG (Jul 9, 2014)

Received my box today, and now that's it's here, I'm pretty happy with it!  Some pictures below. The hat came folded up in the box and can be shaped as you wish.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 9, 2014)

phanne said:


> Oh, the mascara was a special extra. That is a far better special extra than one other box that had extras this month, not to name names or anything...
> 
> Also it looks like the new cards don't say that there may be variations, since there clearly are in the hats. The old ones used to say that. Oh well, love it all, and thanks for the pic!


LOL I know which box you're talking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And you're more than welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Your photo makes the hat look WAY better. It looked like it had sort of a frayed edge in other pictures. My hopes have heightened.


Hopefully you'll like it when your box arrives!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's actually pretty cute and the edges definitely aren't frayed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 9, 2014)

i'm actually happy that I didnt get this box. Would consider it with a code. But not that interested in it overall to pay full price. Thank you all for the spoilers.  Was worried I was going to miss out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 9, 2014)

I just realized- I have to have dental work done on Saturday on a front tooth... so the straws, while decorative, will come in handy for keeping extremely cold beverages off my tooth surface as it heals.  When it comes to the dentist, you have to work hard to find the bright side.. Only the Pop Sugar MH box can do that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 9, 2014)

My box says "out for delivery". I actually have e day off so I will get to see it right away! I love the pattern on those salad spoons. I want that on pillows for my living room.


----------



## Sarah Superstar (Jul 9, 2014)

I should have my box in the next hour... my fingers are crossed for a black hat!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

SarahSuperstar said:


> I should have my box in the next hour... my fingers are crossed for a black hat!


Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Jul 9, 2014)

Holy cow. I don't have a big head. The hat doesn't fit.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never had a box bounce back and forth between fed ex locations. If this is true my box literally crossed the Tri-state went to where it usually ships via post office but then it went it back across three states. Crazyness


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 9, 2014)

My box finally shipped!!!! I'm sooooo excited!

I'm kind of hoping the hat will fit my head.. I have thick curly hair that seems to piss me off than naturally curl the way I want it to -__-


----------



## Mnky (Jul 9, 2014)

Did anybody else get a plain brown box this time? Just a single piece of tissue paper stretched around the product? Looks like all the items are in it, but the presentation is very lackluster this month compared to the other boxes.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tiffanybella82 said:


> Holy cow. I don't have a big head. The hat doesn't fit.


Oh no! I have a huge head (L/XL in ladies' bike helmets) so sounds like this will definitely not fit. Well, hope I can trade it, I guess.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Also, does anyone think that Popsugar should have coupon codes for the brands in each box (like Ipsy does)? Michael Stars has some cute straw fedora hats that are more my style, and it'd be a good way to drum up more business for the brand too.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Tiffanybella82 said:


> Holy cow. I don't have a big head. The hat doesn't fit.


Oh No, I do have a big head. I hope it fits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mnky (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a big head with lots of thick hair... Usually cannot wear ball caps because of it! The hat is a little snug at first, but is stretchy. I think it fits perfectly!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mnky said:


> I have a big head with lots of thick hair... Usually cannot wear ball caps because of it! The hat is a little snug at first, but is stretchy. I think it fits perfectly!


same here!


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got my box, I actually love the hat.  It's not normally my style but looks ok, very impressed! 

The jump rope is actually a little longer than I'm used to, so hopefully I can get better at it.  Kept  tripping over it.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Boo! I had today off and my box was "out for delivery" but it never came.


----------



## jiblet (Jul 9, 2014)

HazelG said:


> Received my box today, and now that's it's here, I'm pretty happy with it!  Some pictures below. The hat came folded up in the box and can be shaped as you wish.


Thanks for the photos Hazel. I love a hat that travels. I am even more excited for my PSMH to arrive!


----------



## jiblet (Jul 9, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Found this website that shows a few directions of the hat being worn.
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/michael-stars-sea-grass-crusher-hat-in-natural/dp/MICH-WH18/


Oh it's very cute! Great find Buff thank you for sharing.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's the link to the hat- looks like it comes in cobblestone &amp; natural. I already have a couple straw hats- including my coveted cow girl hat- hoping for the cobblestone variation. Ill be happy no matter what- soooooo perfect with a swim suit, cover up &amp; flippys- basically my " weekend wear" 

http://www.michaelstars.com/sea-grass-crusher-hat


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2014)

Hrmmm. This box is definitely a dud for me. If I would have known what was in it in advance I can guarantee I wouldn't have ordered it. It's not a bad box or anything, but it is definitely a bad box for me. Some months I am super happy, some months I am super not (i.e. this month), so that's okay. Another perfect-for-me month will surely balance out this one. 
 
Eta: WOAHHHH mega rant...sorry, didn't realize this was so long until I posted it! Excuse me for the rambling!
 



Spoiler



The hat...well, I don't really wear hats. Ever. _Maybe _a beanie if I am feeling very adventurous. I almost never go out in the sun in general so I can't imagine where I would wear a hat like this. I also just don't think a hat style like this would look good on me, I just can't "pull it off" I guess. I would very much like PopSugar to send a knit wintertime hat once November hits though!
 
The coconut chips are delicious. I haven't gotten my box yet but I got them in another food box once and they are super addicting and tasty. I like coconut, though, so obviously if you aren't a fan of it you might not like these.
 
My roommate actually bought me similar straws as part of a Valentine's Day gift, and they are adorable but super impractical. Why did anyone think they were a good idea?? Liquids + paper = soggy mess. They are cute, but not terribly practical for me.
 
As I previously mentioned, I am rarely in the sun. I hate the feeling of sunscreen and the heat so I just stay indoors as much as possible in the summer. I love being out in the rain, but sunscreen is a no go for me. I feel super uncomfortable and suffocated with it on when I literally never spend more than 10-15 minutes in direct sunlight each day.
 
I like the idea of the jump rope, but I live in a carpeted apartment on the third floor. The only place I could really jump rope would be inside (which obviously won't work) or in the parking lot of my apartment complex. I have a LOT of neighbors and I don't really want to be the weirdo that jump ropes outside. It would be a great item if I had more opportunity to use it.
 
Question about the salad spoons. I eat really plain salads, usually by myself, so I have no need for such an item. BUT I could totally use them as regular spoons, and I like the pattern. The website says they are "heat resistant up to 356 degrees." How hot is that in the cooking world? Like, if I stirred soup on the stove with them, would they be likely to melt? I would like to use these as regular spoons but if they can't handle significant heat that's a little limiting.
 
I am actually excited for the Revlon mascara. I love trying new mascaras. I have a lot, but I am happy to have one more! That just means I can swap them out more frequently without feeling guilty. I don't mind that it's a drug store brand. I have tried mascaras that were amazing from drug store brands and ones that were terrible from higher end brands.
 
You can see why I am not super stoked about this month. I am a summer-hating weirdo so I have come to expect that but I was hoping we'd get some summer goodies I might enjoy. (Sunglasses, cooling under eye gels, cocktail mixers, foot scrub, fancy salt water taffy, misting spray, tote, resistance band, popsicle makers, etc etc) There's always August though!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

For everyone who has been sad about the July box..... Last August was the anniversary box and it was all kinds of amazing... So I am looking forward to the August box and having high hopes.... Hopefully this will give you all something to look forward to too!


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 10, 2014)

A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it. I don't know if it necessarily comes across in this picture so much, but I have a ton of thick and often unruly hair, and it fits under the hat just fine (sometimes I have issues with hats because while they may technically "fit" on my head, all my hair poofs out crazily directly under the hat band, and it looks ridiculous). I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.





Anyway, I am unfortunately one of the people who felt like this month was a dud. I think this hat and I just weren't meant to be. I opened the box spoiler-free and when I first saw the material I thought it was going to be a little beach tote and got pretty excited...and then I opened up all the tissue and saw the hat, complete with hot glue threads stuck to it and sticking out from under the little bow, and I felt disappointed. When I lifted it up to see what else was in the box, my initial reaction was "that's it?"

It's not because I'm personally not excited about the items (I mean I'm not, on the whole, but I get that every month of a sub box isn't going to be tailored to my specific tastes), but because for me I don't feel like the value is really there this month. Maybe it's because I got a bad hat (in addition to the glue, the sea grass is already starting to fray apart near the start of the brim), but this felt to me like a bunch of stuff I could pick up at TJ Maxx, vs a box of fun, exciting items that just happened to not fit my taste perfectly. Womp womp 

I will say that I think the coconut chips are delicious, I was already thinking of buying a jump rope, I'm sure the sunscreen will be used at some point this summer and I have friends who will like the straws and salad servers, so it's not like I think it's the worst thing in the world--but it's definitely one of those months that I feel like I would've skipped if I wasn't already subscribed.


----------



## McMacy (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got my box and I love it. I was not that excited about the hat before I got the box either as others have expressed. It's more wide brimmed than I was expecting. The edges definitely aren't frayed, and it seems to have some wiring inside the brim so you can kind of style it. It's a lot cuter in person than online. The salad tossers are ADORABLE. I personally love those Dang chips so I was excited to see them again.

And as for the Revlon mascara, c'mon people...it's free! It's not included in the value of the box. If you walked into Target and they were handing out free mascara, you'd be excited...same concept!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's too bad you don't like the hat, because I think it's freaking ADORABLE on you!!!  I hope I look half as good!


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 10, 2014)

McMacy said:


> And as for the Revlon mascara, c'mon people...it's free! It's not included in the value of the box. If you walked into Target and they were handing out free mascara, you'd be excited...same concept!


I totally feel the same way!

A lot of people had this same issue with the sponsored items in the fabfitfun summer box, and it's making me think that maybe the subscription services need to find a more fun way of presenting the box extras that doesn't end up with people perceiving box the bonus items and the general box contents of lower value because of their inclusion. Like maybe designing a little opaque plastic bag for sponsored items that could be tucked into the box (and that people would know contained the box's "bonus" items), like a little secondary surprise that would be fun to open and see what's inside. As it is now, I think the services are kind of doing a disservice to themselves, to the providers of both the sponsored items &amp; the more luxe items as well as the subscribers by just tossing drug store items in alongside the regular box contents and not finding a better way to let people know right off the bat, from the second they lay eyes on it, that the item is a bonus.


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 10, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> It's too bad you don't like the hat, because I think it's freaking ADORABLE on you!!!  I hope I look half as good!


Aww! Thank you!! I sure it will look fabulous on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe I just need to get used to it ... I don't wear a lot of hats, so I tend to generally feel awkward in them (plus I live in NYC which isn't really a prime place for beachy sun hats, at least not to me). I'm going to Costa Rica in a few months, so maybe that'll be a good time for me to try wearing it!


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you crazy.  Soon as I saw the photo I got jealous of how good you look in it.  It seriously looks great.


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it. I don't know if it necessarily comes across in this picture so much, but I have a ton of thick and often unruly hair, and it fits under the hat just fine (sometimes I have issues with hats because while they may technically "fit" on my head, all my hair poofs out crazily directly under the hat band, and it looks ridiculous). I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For someone who just rolled out of bed, you - along with your crazy hair and this hat, are a knockout! Don't be so hard on yourself. Your hair is beautiful, and you don't need to wear makeup to bring out your features at all! Hey, be kind, but be kind to yourself first. I know we're all pretty humble, but seriously, you make the hat look good. Give yourself a high five, and rock on with your bad self.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it. I don't know if it necessarily comes across in this picture so much, but I have a ton of thick and often unruly hair, and it fits under the hat just fine (sometimes I have issues with hats because while they may technically "fit" on my head, all my hair poofs out crazily directly under the hat band, and it looks ridiculous). I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.
> I think that hat looks great on you!


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it. I don't know if it necessarily comes across in this picture so much, but I have a ton of thick and often unruly hair, and it fits under the hat just fine (sometimes I have issues with hats because while they may technically "fit" on my head, all my hair poofs out crazily directly under the hat band, and it looks ridiculous). I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you look adorable!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got my box today, and happy to say, the hat fits on my gigantic head. The jump rope looks really nice. The chevron salad servers look cute. They're melamine, so I have to remember not to use them with hot foods. Pleasantly surprised by the full size sun bum items. The paper straws are cute. I don't know if I'm going to use them, or put them in a gift I'm putting together for a friend. Giving the mascara and coupon to a friend, as I can not wear mascara. Eating the coconut chips as I type this. OK, I don't understand these chips. Sort of sweet, sort of savory, crunchy, confusing. I can't figure out how to categorize them, are they a savory snack, a sweet snack, sort of a granola thing, or are they neither fish nor fowl like kettle corn? They're good, just confusing to me. 

Overall, pretty good box. I really like that the hat can be smooshed and then reshaped. What I like so much about subscription boxes is the serendipity of it all. I get to find new products and brands that I would not otherwise know about. And it's so fun to discuss them with you all.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 10, 2014)

Love this box! I like it a lot more in person than I expected to. 

*Sunhat (brown):* fits my small head perfectly and is cute. 

*Dang chips:* tasty! I'd never had them before

*Mascara:* Useful; time to retire the ones I got in winter. 

*Jumprope: *fun, but it's too hot to use it. 

*Sunscreen/lotion: *can always use more

*Straws:* love them, and they're very sturdy. 

*Spoons*: I don't toss salad, but I'll use these for other things

The only thing I won't use immediately is the jump rope; that might have been better in spring. It's humid and over 90 degrees here most of the time, so there's no way I'll use it until it cools off. It's still a fun item though.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 10, 2014)

wurly said:


> For someone who just rolled out of bed, you - along with your crazy hair and this hat, are a knockout! Don't be so hard on yourself. Your hair is beautiful, and you don't need to wear makeup to bring out your features at all! Hey, be kind, but be kind to yourself first. I know we're all pretty humble, but seriously, you make the hat look good. Give yourself a high five, and rock on with your bad self.


I agree the hat looks great! I haven't had a chance to really try it on over my thick hair but it looks great on my 4 year old! LOL Yes that's the Popsugar insert she's reading. She gets almost as excited as I do when Popsugar comes.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my box first thing this morning! Here's what I think:

MASCARA- nope don't use= will swap

JUMP ROPE= meh- when I say the spoilers I thought I would like it. But, who am I kidding, I'm not going to jump rope. It seems good quality though=swapping

STRAWS- Ha, not my thing=swapping

SUN BUM- meh- I think I'll use these (although my skin reacts poorly to some sunscreen) It's a win in that I'll keep it, but it's not something I'm excited about or totally needed.

SPOONS- Love!! These are awesome. I love the pattern. They are plastic, but nice and sturdy. Perfect for summer entertaining. I don't entertain all that much, so I'll make a point to use them often just for myself and hubby. Or someone mentioned putting them up as kitchen art, I could see that.

DANG chips- (off topic does anyone watch Next food Network Star? One of the contestants named her product "Dang!" And they were all so in love with the name. I kept thinking the name was already taken by these guys.) Love!! I love these chips so much, I buy them and they aren't cheap.

HAT- Love....but....it's too tight for my head. I've been wearing for the last hour hoping it will stretch out. I really want to wear this around my yard and deck, it's always so sunny out there! I don't have thick hair, so I guess I just have a big head. I got the dark brown color which I'm really pleased with, it's dark enough to be subtle without being totally black. Style wise- doesn't look good on me. But, I don't care about style on my deck. I already wore it out there and it did a great job of filtering out the bright sun. I'm hoping it loosens up.

All in all,though I only really like 3 items, it's worth the cost (about $32, since I have a yearly sub.) I think this box shows excellent curation. Every single item, except the jump rope, screams summer to me. My favorite season is Fall, so I hope they keep up with the thoughtful curation and give me some great fall boxes.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got my box, and I was one of the folks excited for the hat. My head circumference, or whatever is large. And while yes, the hat is adorbs, and I can get it on my head, it is squeezing the heck out of it, and I will i have a headache if I try to wear it. So, unfortunately, this box is not the win for me I thought it might be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 10, 2014)

I love the hat!!!  I love the wire brim so I can make the the exact shape I want!

I have a tiny head and hats are always too big for me.

But with this one, its adjustable! Yay!!  I just untied the string, tightened it up and then retied the bow.  Boom!  Fits absolutely perfectly!

I got the straw colored one with a brown ribbon/string and white/ivory buttons


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 10, 2014)

Does anyone else have a big glob of hot glue under the "bow" of the hat? I thought I could loosen it a little, but the big glob is so obvious on the dark brown, if I move the bow.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 10, 2014)

Got my box and I like everything except for the hat, which makes me look like a redneck in dirty jean overalls chewing on a grass straw. I get that the RV of this hat is high, but to me it looks incredibly cheap; there's nothing sophisticated about it, so it's not my style at all.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 10, 2014)

My PS box came today.  Overall this isn't my favorite box.  It lacked the wow factor for me.  But, the items will be used.

The hat is ok.  It is a little tight on me.  I don't think it was that comfortable.   So I probably won't get a lot of use out of it.  I also couldn't get it the brim of the hat to look right.  I tried adjusting it various ways.  

The coconut snack is delicious.  My kids loved it too.

I like that they sent sunscreen with after sun care lotion.  I have a ton of sunscreen from other boxes right now so I will keep this for a future time.

I don't think I would spend $7 for straws.  Target has had similar straws in their $1 bins.  The amount of straws is less but, they are paper straws with designs on them.  We will use them in our house.

The salad spoons are cute.  There is a flaw on one of the spoons.  It has a white dot in the middle of the chevron pattern.  I am not going to contact PS since I won't be gifting it.

I am not a big jump rope person.  I received one in a previous Mizzfit quarterly box and a horrible one in the one and only her fitness box I received.  But, this is something that may be used.  It looks like a decent jump rope.

The extra of Revlon mascara is ok.  I have a TON of mascara to go through from other boxes.  But, since this is new I will add it to my pile of nascar to try out.

I think if you love the hat, then this box would be a hit.  I still liked the box even though it wasn't my favorite.

I am off to sneak some more of those coconut chips.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jul 10, 2014)

The hat doesn't fit me either!! Wahhh....#bigheadprobs


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 10, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Just got my shipping! Excited. My box from last month is still sitting here next to me relatively untouched. I'm looking forward to the hat especially now that I've been spending more time outdoors so I'm not my usual "vampire" coloring. lol
> 
> Ok, I take that back about being excited for my shipping. I live on the East Coast now. In fact a drive down to NYC would take me three-ish hours while a drive down to Jersey would be a bit longer. So WHY is it going to take MORE THAN A WEEK for my Pop Sugar box to arrive? LOL Googling the location from where it shipped and it's a little under a four hour drive. A week! LOL A whole week!


You moved to the Boston area, right? For what it's worth, I live in Boston and I usually get my popsugar box about three mail-days before the what the tracking says, so I would bet on your package arriving Monday at the latest!


----------



## janessapk (Jul 10, 2014)

Got my package today!!

First thought at seeing the hat (black variety): "I do not love this one tiny bit." 

After trying it on: "I love this so much!"

I would never buy this hat for myself, but I've been wanting something similar for years. Even if I'm not brave enough to wear it out frequently out of the house, I love having one just like this for sitting on the porch or playing dress up (times when I pretend I'll actually wear more daring items out of the house, which happens only occasionally). 

Agree with others about no 'Wow' factor in this box, but do love the spoons, and super excited for the jump rope, as I've just started working out again. Straws are always great in my house--my roommates and I have a full bar--though I'm a little iffy on the paper quality. 

I got the mascara in a previous box, so I'll probably gift it to my roomie, and I love coconut anything, so will find a time to snack on these. 

Overall, pleased with the box as I would never buy any of these of my own but like all the items. I am looking forward, though, to being Wowed for a future box (loved last month's Turkish towel SO MUCH; June was definitely worth it for me).


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my box today and received the dark brown hat.  I noticed that others were having trouble with it being too tight, but this one is enormous and covers half my head.  I had to fiddle with the wire brim to make it stay high enough for me to see.  It makes me  wonder if there was a size difference between the straw colored hat and the brown (even though it says 'one size fits all').  

I have several hats, but I always feel silly wearing them.  Yet I see other women wearing hats and they make them look so cute.  I think this one looks 'boho chic' and would be nice paired with a maxi dress (sadly, I can't wear those either because I'm short).   As for offering shade, the weave is so loose that I'm not sure it would really do much to keep me cool or protect my face from the sun.  

That being said, I'll definitely give it a try and I think that while not my favorite box, this one was very much in keeping with summer fun.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it. I don't know if it necessarily comes across in this picture so much, but I have a ton of thick and often unruly hair, and it fits under the hat just fine (sometimes I have issues with hats because while they may technically "fit" on my head, all my hair poofs out crazily directly under the hat band, and it looks ridiculous). I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hat looks AMAZING on you. I too live in NYC and I've been seeing lots of hats on the streets this summer so you can totally rock it!!

My hair is also extremely similar to yours (mine is just cut shorter right now), so this gives me high hopes! I just hope it fits my enormous head.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jul 10, 2014)

I just got my box today.  It was a referral box for me, so for free it's certainly nothing to complain about!  I'm not much of a hat person, but I'll wear them to the beach and could maybe be persuaded to wear them out and about on very hot days.  I have a fairly small head and fine hair, and the hat was pretty snug on me.  It was bent from being in the box, but if I play with it a bit, I think I'll like the way it looks.  The jump rope is probably my favorite thing in the box since I've been thinking of getting one for a while.  The straws are fine, but I wish they weren't paper.  As long as they don't collapse in my drinks, I'll use them.  The salad servers are cute.   I already have my own set, but I'll probably still find a use for them.  I haven't tried the coconut chips yet, but I love coconut, so I'm sure they will be good.  I have a ton of sunscreen and mascara already, but I'm slowly working through it all, so these will just go into the pile.

I didn't hate this box by any means, but there wasn't much in it that I was really excited about.  I think I'll use everything, though, which isn't something I can always say for sub boxes.  Overall, it was fine, but not one of my favorites.


----------



## HazelG (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> Aww! Thank you!! I sure it will look fabulous on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Maybe I just need to get used to it ... I don't wear a lot of hats, so I tend to generally feel awkward in them (plus I live in NYC which isn't really a prime place for beachy sun hats, at least not to me). I'm going to Costa Rica in a few months, so maybe that'll be a good time for me to try wearing it!


That hat looks amazing on you! Just the thing to pack on your trip to Costa Rica!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh man.  I just tried these coconut chips and they are wicked good!  It's the only the second snack item from Popsugar I've loved in about a year (Pipcorn being the other one).  I'm eating "paleo" so this is great to know!  While this brand isn't paleo I already found a recipe to make them on my own.  Now I'm super happy with this box!


----------



## skyflower (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my box and thankfully the hat fits! I'll be rocking the dogeared horseshoe necklace and Michael stars hat, feel free to run up to me screaming popsugar frieeeeeend!

Still undecided about the popsugar/simple thingy at the Grove or going to the OC fair... what freebies were at the other events? Because otherwise there's not much reason to scoot my butt to LA


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 11, 2014)

FYI: If the jumprope is too long you can adjust the length by untwisting the top of the handle and shortening the rope. I'm a trainer and have ropes of all different length for different clients. You can also try a knot on the rope at the top near the handle if that's easier. I'm excited for this rope to keep for myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jumping rope is one of my favorite ways to exercise! I take a rope on nearly every vacation so I can squeeze in a workout no matter what.

I love the hat, lucky for me it fits and looks ok. Beach hats never work for me and I really have been needing one.

I use sun bum and it goes on super smoothly and smells great. I'm happy to try the lotion out as well!

The coconut chips are delicious! I'm trying to avoid grains &amp; dairy so new snacks are always welcome!!

The straws and spoons are cute and fun! I'll definitely utilize them, even if it's just with me and my hubs. I've used paper straws at a few outdoor events and they were just fine.

I'm nearly out of my mascara stash so I'll use the revlon soon and am happy with this as an extra.

My box showed up as a surprise today as I have been too busy to pay attention to tracking this month and it was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## McMacy (Jul 11, 2014)

So the paper straws are adorable but I agree that they aren't the greatest to drink out of BUT Des from The Bachelor(ette) instagrammed this fun DIY project with paper straws today...just an idea for those looking for a way to repurpose!


----------



## McMacy (Jul 11, 2014)

Whoops apparently it didn't attach at first...


----------



## jiblet (Jul 11, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> A number of people have been expressing concern about the hat working with a bunch of thick, curly hair, so I figured I'd post a picture of myself wearing it. I don't know if it necessarily comes across in this picture so much, but I have a ton of thick and often unruly hair, and it fits under the hat just fine (sometimes I have issues with hats because while they may technically "fit" on my head, all my hair poofs out crazily directly under the hat band, and it looks ridiculous). I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the hat looks adorable on you! My hat came with a stitch in the bow to keep it set no glue any where. Weird because a couple of the girls have said there was glue on their hats as well.


----------



## jiblet (Jul 11, 2014)

phanne said:


> Oh, the mascara was a special extra. That is a far better special extra than one other box that had extras this month, not to name names or anything...
> 
> Also it looks like the new cards don't say that there may be variations, since there clearly are in the hats. The old ones used to say that. Oh well, love it all, and thanks for the p


love the mascara brush!


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 11, 2014)

My box came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my son says the hat is a no go lol. Everything else is good, love the spoons, they have already made there way into the utensil jar. The straws I'm saving for my graduation cookout. I'm already eating the Dang Coconut Chips which are great and the mascara I will use (however I am getting another one in my bb5 I think), the jump rope went to my son and I love the sun bums!!!!

I keep reading that august is usually an awesome box so I'm ready.


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 11, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> FYI: If the jumprope is too long you can adjust the length by untwisting the top of the handle and shortening the rope. I'm a trainer and have ropes of all different length for different clients. You can also try a knot on the rope at the top near the handle if that's easier. I'm excited for this rope to keep for myself.
> 
> The coconut chips are delicious! I'm trying to avoid grains &amp; dairy so new snacks are always welcome!!


Thanks for the tip on the jumprope! Mine is super long.  I loved the chips as much as you, and can't wait to have more.  Since the Dang ones are more expensive I want to try out this recipe, figured you might too! - http://petespaleo.com/coconut-chips/


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 11, 2014)

myungsunkim24 said:


> The hat doesn't fit me either!! Wahhh....#bigheadprobs


I just got mine and I snorted when I tried it on. THIS IS A HAT FOR ANTS.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 11, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the jumprope! Mine is super long.  I loved the chips as much as you, and can't wait to have more.  Since the Dang ones are more expensive I want to try out this recipe, figured you might too! - http://petespaleo.com/coconut-chips/


Thankyou for link/recipe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> another variation is to add cinnamon and or cardamon (I sometimes even dust chai tea powder after tossing in a bit of butter or coconut oil.


----------



## phanne (Jul 11, 2014)

Got my box, finally.

I'm thinking that the hats are all different sizes, because I have a pretty big head, (one or ten or fifty people have commented on that fact in my lifetime) and the hat fits perfectly. I was so worried reading the comments. They must have had some quality control issues when making a mass quantity for the box OR all those people who said my head was big just had tiny ones.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2014)

My box is at home waiting for me. I can't wait to break into those dang chips after my run tonight.

AND I'm very curious about the hat and jump rope!


----------



## aweheck (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got my box, love the hat!, yes it's a bit tight, but it is stretching out every time I put it on. I got the dark brown one. I have a large head, lots of hair. I don't rock it enough to post a pic, but I love it for out on my deck, in the hot tub and while camping. Salad servers are great, along with the jump rope, sun lotions, coconut chips, mascara and cute straws. Happy with this box! Thankyou Popsugar!


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 11, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Thankyou for link/recipe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> another variation is to add cinnamon and or cardamon (I sometimes even dust chai tea powder after tossing in a bit of butter or coconut oil.


Yeah, I was also thinking I could just do different types of sea salt to be a sub for like tortilla chips.  I'm excited to play around with it!


----------



## Monica Sue (Jul 11, 2014)

I got the dark brown hat does not look good on me at all will definitely be trying to trade once i figure out how!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jul 11, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I just got mine and I snorted when I tried it on. THIS IS A HAT FOR ANTS.


LMAO! It totally is. I sulked for awhile because I felt like I had a fat head. And then I came here and read the comments and felt better about myself, lol.


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 11, 2014)

You look adorable in that hat  Thanks for posting the pic.

--ok, I TRIED to quote the girl who posted the "I just woke up &amp; was nice enough to take a picure of the hat for everyone" pic, but apparently the new MUT ate my quote.

Regardless, she is adorable in the hat &amp; I still dislike this new format.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2014)

It IS a small hat, generally I consider my head on the small side and I don't have a ton of hair., the hat is a bit snug on me.

My boyfriend is modeling the "little hat" here:


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 11, 2014)

The hat really does look too small... It looks like various sizes are going out. Mine is due to arrive tomorrow- fingers crossed that it works- I think it's perfect for pontooning - will crush up great in my boat bag 

PS- luv your BF.. What a good sport!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 11, 2014)

My jumprope got all tangled up when I tried to use it in my workout today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try again when I have time to mess with it.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope I get a hat that fits! If mines too small, I can give it to my mom. She literally has to buy childrens sized hats because otherwise they all will fall down over her eyes, no matter what hat type they are. 

My dad has a gigantic head. Thankfully, somehow I ended up with a regular sized one. 

i'm really really hoping it does fit, since we're going on a cruise and it would be great to have a hat for that.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Good news ladies! The hat does stretch. I stubbornly shoved it on my head and have worn it around the house for two days. (I actually gave myself a headache, but I persevered.) Now it fits!! I also shoved it in my new and kind of extended my leg a bunch of times.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Oops, why does my ipad auto correct when I type correct words???!!!! I shoved it on my KNEE!!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 12, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> I hope I get a hat that fits! If mines too small, I can give it to my mom. She literally has to buy childrens sized hats because otherwise they all will fall down over her eyes, no matter what hat type they are.


This is me! Makes me excited that the hat is running smaller because maybe I can finally own a hat designed for adults!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2014)

rachelnyc said:


> I just rolled out of bed in this pic and was too lazy to put on makeup or change out of my pajamas, so hopefully you can use your imagination to think of what it'll look like when you're decked out poolside...haha! Sadly I don't really like the look on me, but it DOES fit.


You look FANTASTIC.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 12, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> It IS a small hat, generally I consider my head on the small side and I don't have a ton of hair., the hat is a bit snug on me.
> 
> My boyfriend is modeling the "little hat" here:


He looks quite fetching! LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Jul 14, 2014)

For those who like the coconut chips in the box, Trader Joes has these! I didn't buy them to try them, mainly because I wasn't a fan of the ones from the box! I just wanted to let you guys know


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 14, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the jumprope! Mine is super long.  I loved the chips as much as you, and can't wait to have more.  Since the Dang ones are more expensive I want to try out this recipe, figured you might too! - http://petespaleo.com/coconut-chips/


Thank you so much for posting this recipe link! I wanted to make these for my hubby since the Dang chips are pretty pricey and he really liked them. I used honey instead of maple syrup since I did not have any in the house and they turned out AMAZING! Even I love them and I normally HATE coconut. It is super weird to think that I am just sitting there eating coconut, but I am truly a convert with this recipe.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 14, 2014)

kayrahmarie said:


> For those who like the coconut chips in the box, Trader Joes has these! I didn't buy them to try them, mainly because I wasn't a fan of the ones from the box! I just wanted to let you guys know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Alas, the Trader Joes ones aren't as good. They are a bit more chewy/soft. Okay, but not great. They sell the DANG ones at my local

Co-op, but they are pretty pricey (about $4.)


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 14, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Thank you so much for posting this recipe link! I wanted to make these for my hubby since the Dang chips are pretty pricey and he really liked them. I used honey instead of maple syrup since I did not have any in the house and they turned out AMAZING! Even I love them and I normally HATE coconut. It is super weird to think that I am just sitting there eating coconut, but I am truly a convert with this recipe.


Yes!  I made the recipe with the maple syrup (from Vermont, so I *always* have maple syrup in the house).  I cut the amount of syrup and salt by half (when I was at Whole Foods I tried plain toasted chips and they were so good I didn't think they needed a ton of extra flavoring) and they are still so darn good!  I was surprised how addicting they are.  I've passed along some snack bags to some friends and they loved them too.  I think I'm always going to have these in my house now!  I can't wait to try different flavors combos.


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 14, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Alas, the Trader Joes ones aren't as good. They are a bit more chewy/soft. Okay, but not great. They sell the DANG ones at my local
> 
> Co-op, but they are pretty pricey (about $4.)


I actually liked the homemade recipe better than the Dang chips.  Cheaper and so many more options!


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 14, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> HAT- Love....but....it's too tight for my head. I've been wearing for the last hour hoping it will stretch out. I really want to wear this around my yard and deck, it's always so sunny out there! I don't have thick hair, so I guess I just have a big head. I got the dark brown color which I'm really pleased with, it's dark enough to be subtle without being totally black. Style wise- doesn't look good on me. But, I don't care about style on my deck. I already wore it out there and it did a great job of filtering out the bright sun. I'm hoping it loosens up.


If that hat is woven seagrass (I think so?), wet it down thoroughly, gently stretch it a bit with your hands, and put it on while it dries. Those are designed to be reshapable, bendable, foldable, etc. I bought one for here in FL sunshine and I love it. Mine's more of the broad-brimmed sunhat style, but it should be the same principle.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 15, 2014)

My hat won't even go on my head. Super bummed.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jul 16, 2014)

Hat - It doesn't fit! ))))))))): But, i looked online how to stretch it, so i will let you guys know if im able to stretch it enough to fit my head. For those who are interested in keeping the hat, google on how to stretch it.

Jumprope - Im used to weighted jumpropes due to my trainer, so this one is super light. Its alright, i finally dont have to steal my trainers! haha.

Sun Bum - I ALWAYS wear spf. people are pretty much tired of smelling SUNBLOCK on me, but I wear 100spf on my face daily, even during the winter so this spf is pretty low for me. Just threw it in my travel bag, great addition to the two sunscreens i do have! LOVE the smell!

Salad Tossers - These are going to be a xmas gift for someone. Im only 22 and don't have my own place so i have no use for these. The pattern is super cute tho!

Dang Chips - being asian, im used to foreign/exotic snacks. coconut chips aren't new to me. I was amazed how these tasted tho, loved them! If you're in the BAYAREA, i know SAFEWAY carries them. not sure on the price tho. I would rather make homemade, always the best route!

Straws - They're cute. never would buy them tho, unless i had an exact use for them. I threw them in my car just in case someone at a drivethru forgets to give me a straw w/my order. always prepared! 

Mascara - I believe i used the other one revlon put out, the lash growth one or whatever in the PURPLE/PINK tube and i loved it. i can imagine this is really good as well. I'm a bit bummed tho bc i just bought another mascara before i knew this was in the box -__- oh well!

Overall a good box. i loved it. My sister who didn't like JUNE'S box, liked this one. so that should be all to it!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 18, 2014)

I finally got my boxes. 

It's funny because the two hats I got are the same color and style, but two different sizes! I compared and one is an inch bigger than the other. 

One fits me perfectly and the other one is too big and just odd fitting. 

Love the sunblock, and the coconut chips! My mom liked them too. 

The mascara is great, I'll definitely use that. 

The straws are cute but I don't like paper straws. I don't understand why people are making these out of just regular paper. Do they not understand that they're supposed to be waxed paper so that they don't get soggy in about 10 seconds? 

I might end up donating one of the hats to my work for a resident to use out in the garden.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2014)

So I had intended to skip this box...then, like an idiot, I thought they were sold out before they actually were and resubbed too soon. SO, I ended up with it. It's okay, I like most of the things, I'm not upset, not excited.

BUT.

I look like a complete and total a-hole in this hat. LMAO. Oh well, I just won't wear it in public!


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> BUT.
> 
> I look like a complete and total a-hole in this hat. LMAO. Oh well, I just won't wear it in public!
> 
> ...


Weird how different people's tastes are. Here I was thinking you look REALLY beautiful in that hat. "A-hole" didn't come to mind, not even once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwonderful (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any physical stores that have the ACME straws or is it just online? friend is having a bridal shower in a few weeks and I want to get more!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 31, 2014)

If anyone is looking for the hat, it's on sale at the PopSugar site. "Flash sale"


----------

